# Giro 2019 SPOILERS ! (provided by rich p)



## Adam4868 (4 May 2019)

With a week to go not good news.I was looking forward to see him race in this.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1124730685154054144?s=19


----------



## brommers (5 May 2019)

Could TGH or Sivakov go for the GC?


----------



## rich p (5 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Could TGH or Sivakov go for the GC?


Are they in the team? Bloody shame about Bernal and it'll mean even more Ineos confusion in the TdF with him, Froome and Thomas as 'we'll decide on the road ' leaders.

Its a tough one to call. Dumoulin, Roglic, Nibali, Yates S, Landa, Lopez plus a few outsiders.


----------



## brommers (5 May 2019)

*18. Team INEOS*



172 GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
173 HENAO Sebastián
174 KNEES Christian
175 MOSCON Gianni
176 NARVÁEZ Jhonatan
177 PUCCIO Salvatore
178 SIVAKOV Pavel 

This is their provisional list. Not sure how long the teams have to name their starters


----------



## brommers (5 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Its a tough one to call. Dumoulin, Roglic, Nibali, Yates S, Landa, Lopez plus a few outsiders


Majka is showing better form recently and even Hugh Carthy is beginning to look more like the rider that showed early promise at the start of his career.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2019)

It's a pity Thomas won't ride the Giro.He will want to defend his Tour though.Dare I say it hoping Froome' has a hiccup or the like.Im guessing they'll put Tao and Sivakov in the team and go for some stage wins at least,see what plays out for a leader.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2019)

As Dave might have said on hearing the news, oh frack. 

No plan b, again.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2019)

Valverde is out with a bad back!


----------



## dragon72 (5 May 2019)

Gianni Moscon has also pulled out of the Giro. Not sure why.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Gianni Moscon has also pulled out of the Giro. Not sure why.


Form not up to it ?


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2019)

Roglic is in good form.


----------



## brommers (6 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic is in good form.


3 time trials will work in his favour too.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Moscon on firm could have led the team here..
Is there something going on?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Moscon on firm could have led the team here..
> Is there something going on?


Either he's not shown such good form this year or he's been put on the naughty step by Sir Dave.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

brommers said:


> 3 time trials will work in his favour too.


Suits Dumoulin also,Roglic in absolutely top form now and Dumoulin peaking into it.I think it's more down to Dumoulins team in the mountains though.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Stage one is a short ITT, only 8km, but has 2km at 9.7% at the finish, so there could be a few gaps early on.
Can't wait.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/giro-ditalia/stage-1/


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Stage one is a short ITT, only 8km, but has 2km at 9.7% at the finish, so there could be a few gaps early on.
> Can't wait.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/giro-ditalia/stage-1/


That's made for Dumoulin in pink !


----------



## Rusty Nails (6 May 2019)

Just listening to Gironimo on Radio 4 Extra. A reading of Tim Moore's book about the gruelling 1914 Giro.


----------



## ozboz (6 May 2019)

Anyone know who the wild card invitation team/s are ? 
I’ve not seen anything about it yet , I’ll go in W H Smith and see if they have arise info booklet ,


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> Anyone know who the wild card invitation team/s are ?
> I’ve not seen anything about it yet , I’ll go in W H Smith and see if they have arise info booklet ,


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2019-giro-ditalia-wildcard-teams-announced/


----------



## brommers (6 May 2019)

This is the latest

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-d-italia/2019/gc/startlist


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2019)

looking forward to this, three time trials and roglic in stellar form , dumpmoulin will have his work cut out


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

brommers said:


> This is the latest
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-d-italia/2019/gc/startlist


Connor Dunne riding for Israel cycling.I was thinking what about Poels for Ineos ? I'd like to see him in that team.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Connor Dunne riding for Israel cycling.I was thinking what about Poels for Ineos ? I'd like to see him in that team.


He seems to have gone off the boil since his injury a year ago (?) He's an obvious choice though given TGH, and Sivakov"s ages.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

rich p said:


> He seems to have gone off the boil since his injury a year ago (?) He's an obvious choice though given TGH, and Sivakov"s ages.


Know what you mean but there's some serious competition in that team,I'd like him to have the chance He can TT as well !


----------



## brommers (7 May 2019)

@Adam4868 Will this be a spoilers thread when the race starts?


----------



## rich p (7 May 2019)

brommers said:


> @Adam4868 Will this be a spoilers thread when the race starts?


It's a spoiler thread already, Brommers. 
1, Roglic
2 , Dumoulin
3, Yates
...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2019)

rich p said:


> It's a spoiler thread already, Brommers.
> 1, Roglic
> 2 , Dumoulin
> 3, Yates
> ...


Your a bookies dream !


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2019)

brommers said:


> @Adam4868 Will this be a spoilers thread when the race starts?


And as if by magic...thanks @brommers
I'm actually really looking forward to this Giro now.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> And as if by magic...thanks @brommers
> I'm actually really looking forward to this Giro now.


Me too, it's my favourite Grand Tour. However, I may have a bit of a nap for the first half. Second half looks amazing


----------



## dragon72 (7 May 2019)

Looks like Skyneos have gone for a joint leadership of TGH and Sivakov. Something really remarkable would have to happen for either of them to be on the podium, so I'm guessing they're being thrown into the deep end to pick up experience for further on in their careers? All the other GT leaders at Ineos are otherwise engaged it seems.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Looks like Skyneos have gone for a joint leadership of TGH and Sivakov. Something really remarkable would have to happen for either of them to be on the podium, so I'm guessing they're being thrown into the deep end to pick up experience for further on in their careers? All the other GT leaders at Ineos are otherwise engaged it seems.


Eddie Dunbar in the team as well,I wouldn't rule out either Sivakov or TGH
great opportunity for them.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Moscon on firm could have led the team here..
> Is there something going on?



View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1125705583544406016?s=19

Bet he wanted the Giro really.


----------



## chriscross1966 (7 May 2019)

That really looks like they're not bothering with the Giro much... whenever they're serious they will send one of the flatland barndoors like Stannard out to control the breakaways, they're taking a bunch of young climbers, and although it isn't short of experience in places it does very much look like they're hunting stage wins... the TOC lineup looks like they want to win it


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Me too, it's my favourite Grand Tour. However, I may have a bit of a nap for the first half. Second half looks amazing


Ooh, the Giro is never straightforward though. I'm looking forward too it.

Cyclingnews has a view on potential ambush stages.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/giro-ditalia-2019-the-ambush-stages/


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Ooh, the Giro is never straightforward though. I'm looking forward too it.
> 
> Cyclingnews has a view on potential ambush stages.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/giro-ditalia-2019-the-ambush-stages/


There's going to be fun in the latter half I reckon.Cant see a lot of sprinters going past that stage.Plenty of so called stage win hunters ? I like that Ineos have a young team,besides Tao and Sivakov there's Sosa who looked good in Columbia earlier in the year.


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2019)

Just had a very brief look at the parcours and could not believe how flat stage 10 is. I've seen lumpier pancakes!


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2019)

And off they go ….


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2019)

well , dumpmoulins time didn't last long


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

Brutal course,Roglic 25 seconds up on 2nd place Nibali.I can only see Yates getting near that .


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

Rob Hatch every time he mentions Roglic it's as a former ski jumper ! I think he's proved allready he's a pro cyclist.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2019)

TGH putting in a good time, Dumoulin slightly surprising.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

Too steep for Dumoulin,I doubt he'll be too worried.
As for TGH I fancy him in this Giro,had a each way bet on him for a podium place overall.80/1 to win it.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2019)

@Adam4868 where have you put on , which bookies


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 where have you put on , which bookies


Bet fred
80/1 for out right win so 20/1 for each way.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/taogeoghegan/status/1127253128225665024


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 May 2019)

I had some mince that need using and was going to make a chilli but I've just made a Bolognese sauce in honour of the first Giro stage instead.


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2019)

Are the highlights on Quest tonight .


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> Are the highlights on Quest tonight .


10 o'clock yes,every night for a hour.Dont look on this thread if you don't want spoilers !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> I had some mince that need using and was going to make a chilli but I've just made a Bolognese sauce in honour of the first Giro stage instead.


Apparently the mayor of Bologna had a big rant about how Bolognese sauce doesn't come from Bologna. Fake stews.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently the mayor of Bologna had a big rant about how Bolognese sauce doesn't come from Bologna. Fake stews.


Pah ! Like everyone didn't know that allready...


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2019)

second place for yates..


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> 10 o'clock yes,every night for a hour.Dont look on this thread if you don't want spoilers !



Cheers , I’ll be watching !


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2019)

Good positive start by Simon Yates ,it’s a pity the pundits didn’t give the other young Brit..... GEOGHEGAN a mention , not to bad 7th , anyway early days , tomorrow looks a good sprinters finish judging the graph of the route , ,,,
Looking forward to it


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

ozboz said:


> Good positive start by Simon Yates ,it’s a pity the pundits didn’t give the other young Brit..... GEOGHEGAN a mention , not to bad 7th , anyway early days , tomorrow looks a good sprinters finish judging the graph of the route , ,,,
> Looking forward to it


They did,on Eurosport anyway.Im guessing a lot is missed when condensed into a hours highlights.It was a pretty much as expected first day.Still a long way to go..


----------



## rich p (11 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Brutal course,Roglic 25 seconds up on 2nd place Nibali.I can only see Yates getting near that .


Prescient! You're good Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Prescient! You're good Adam


Thanks keep the praise coming...I'm that good I once won a bet 3 years ago ! It was pretty predictable.Probally stay like this till the last week ?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks keep the praise coming...I'm that good I once won a bet 3 years ago ! It was pretty predictable.Probally stay like this till the last week ?


Mebbe, but I harboured dark, shameful doubts about Yates TT ability. 
I'm rooting for him!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Mebbe, but I harboured dark, shameful doubts about Yates TT ability.
> I'm rooting for him!


I know what you mean,but.i reckon Dumoulin is keeping his powder dry so to speak Hell be strong in the third week.The other question is can Roglic keep it up ? 
Anyways I'm going with Tao !


----------



## brommers (12 May 2019)

I've just noted that Giulio Ciccone is the first KOM jersey holder, so quicker up the climb than Roglič and Yates, yet 1min28sec down on GC! I'm assuming that he was riding his standard road bike throughout and therefore had better momentum going into the climb, on a bike that was set up for this and was specifically targeting the KOM.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

brommers said:


> I've just noted that Giulio Ciccone is the first KOM jersey holder, so quicker up the climb than Roglič and Yates, yet 1min28sec down on GC! I'm assuming that he was riding his standard road bike throughout and therefore had better momentum going into the climb, on a bike that was set up for this and was specifically targeting the KOM.


Interesting. It's odd that he could lose that much time on the flat section though.


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2019)

brommers said:


> I've just noted that Giulio Ciccone is the first KOM jersey holder, so quicker up the climb than Roglič and Yates, yet 1min28sec down on GC! I'm assuming that he was riding his standard road bike throughout and therefore had better momentum going into the climb, on a bike that was set up for this and was specifically targeting the KOM.



That’s an interesting stat , some rides were struggling on that climb, and I only saw the catch up ones , so I’m taking that there were more , I did here some English accents urging Yates on !
Cor , would I like there ! 
Mind you , if I was in Italy , the Peroni and Pasta muscle would be taking a bashing for the next 3 weeks !


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

brommers said:


> I've just noted that Giulio Ciccone is the first KOM jersey holder, so quicker up the climb than Roglič and Yates, yet 1min28sec down on GC! I'm assuming that he was riding his standard road bike throughout and therefore had better momentum going into the climb, on a bike that was set up for this and was specifically targeting the KOM.


I didnt even know there were KOM points for that stage,but going on that im guessing he rode for the points only and had a cafe ride the rest of the course !


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2019)

brommers said:


> I've just noted that Giulio Ciccone is the first KOM jersey holder, so quicker up the climb than Roglič and Yates, yet 1min28sec down on GC! I'm assuming that he was riding his standard road bike throughout and therefore had better momentum going into the climb, on a bike that was set up for this and was specifically targeting the KOM.


The bloke from GCN said the same thing. Obviously targeting it. Cost him on the rest of the course though.


----------



## brommers (12 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I didnt even know there were KOM points for that stage,but going on that im guessing he rode for the points only and had a cafe ride the rest of the course !


The KOM ws basically a TT within a TT starting 2.1km from the finishing line


----------



## brommers (12 May 2019)

Breakaway today?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Breakaway today?
> 
> View attachment 466124


I think Viviani will want this stage,and some more !


----------



## chriscross1966 (12 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Too steep for Dumoulin,I doubt he'll be too worried.
> As for TGH I fancy him in this Giro,had a each way bet on him for a podium place overall.80/1 to win it.


He might be worried, all the TT's have appreciable amounts of climbing in them. Wonder if Ineos have got the firepower to mount a serious support for TGH?... Looked like Yates has got his head in a good place too, wonder what the odds are on PR going the whole way in pink?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

The latter stages look a bit tough for some of the sprinters. I'm backing a breakaway to stay away. Can't see Lotto wanting to defend onto the jersey for 3 weeks either.


----------



## KneesUp (12 May 2019)

Just a heads up in case it helps anyone. Our upstairs tv has no aerial so no freeview at bedtime which is when I tend to watch the highlights of I can, and you can’t get Quest on now tv it seems - unless it’s part of a pass I haven’t paid for. Anyway you can get the QuestOD app on a phone or tablet and cast Quest stuff so you can watch whenever although obviously you need something to cast to e.g. a Chromecast (or a newer telly than mine).


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I didnt even know there were KOM points for that stage,but going on that im guessing he rode for the points only and had a cafe ride the rest of the course !


He'd have had to be a bit canny cos one rider came in over the time limit


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2019)

rich p said:


> The latter stages look a bit tough for some of the sprinters. I'm backing a breakaway to stay away. Can't see Lotto wanting to defend onto the jersey for 3 weeks either.


I'm guessing sprint. Sprinters teams are fresh and it's a headwind at the important points of the race. Peeing down though which could help the breakaway


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Just a heads up in case it helps anyone. Our upstairs tv has no aerial so no freeview at bedtime which is when I tend to watch the highlights of I can, and you can’t get Quest on now tv it seems - unless it’s part of a pass I haven’t paid for. Anyway you can get the QuestOD app on a phone or tablet and cast Quest stuff so you can watch whenever although obviously you need something to cast to e.g. a Chromecast (or a newer telly than mine).



It was on another channel later than 10 also ,


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

It's on Eurosport from 12 if you've nothing better to do.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm guessing sprint. Sprinters teams are fresh and it's a headwind at the important points of the race. Peeing down though which could help the breakaway


Of the 9 Eurosprt experts predictions, only Sean Kelly has gone for a breakaway, the rest for a sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

I'm so glad I didn't go this year,shoot weather ! Might as well be at home putting the bins out,doing the garden in the sun !


----------



## T4tomo (12 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> 10 o'clock yes,every night for a hour.Dont look on this thread if you don't want spoilers !


10 pm last night, 7pm for every other night going forwards.....


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2019)

I dunno where things are up too but I think things will come back together for this stage, too early for a breakaway to be allowed to go (they're probably 30 minutes down the road aren't they).


----------



## rich p (12 May 2019)

Ackerman takes the sprint


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2019)

in his first grand tour aswell, Viviani didn't look too pleased.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2019)

Well that was entertaining.. 
Some riders have shyte luck..


----------



## brommers (12 May 2019)

Caleb Ewan had a brilliant lead out, but he may have hit the front too early.


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2019)

Ewan, Gaviria and Viviani spent too long watching each other


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

The Quest highlights programmes seem fine for stages like these and I like watching in HD on my TV rather than near-HD on my laptop, though I will probably watch longer coverage of more exciting stages on Eurosport Player. 

Wiggins certainly looks a bit less trim than in his racing days ... 

The opening time trial was a bit brutal! The sprint today was quite exciting but I'm really not a great fan of routine sprint stages.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> The Quest highlights programmes seem fine for stages like these and I like watching in HD on my TV rather than near-HD on my laptop, […]


S4C seem to have live HD and 30min highlights, if you have freesat or can get Welsh freeview. I'm not sure why.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

mjr said:


> S4C seem to have live HD and 30min highlights, if you have freesat or can get Welsh freeview. I'm not sure why.


How curious... I can't see it on my Freesat setup but I probably deleted it from the channel listings, on the grounds that I don't speak Welsh!

I just noticed that iPlayer does S4C ... Yes, there it is - the Giro in Welsh! I watched a couple of minutes just now but it wasn't HD.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

just been looking at todays stage , another sprint day, the only thing to liven it up may be crosswinds in the exposed sections.


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Interesting. It's odd that he could lose that much time on the flat section though.


Not really when you’ve destroyed yourself on the KOM. He’s not had any time for recovery.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

but it was flat with the climb at the end


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> but it was flat with the climb at the end


Same principle in the opposite way around. To smash the KOM you’d have to ride out under your FTP to make sure you can sustain over your FTP for the climb. That’s how people are approaching the Giro prologue on Zwift.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> No overhead cameras. I couldn't really figure out what the hell was going on so I gave up. I think the weather may have grounded the helicopters.


The commentator on Eurosport said that they were grounded because of dangerously gusting winds.


----------



## mjr (13 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> How curious... I can't see it on my Freesat setup but I probably deleted it from the channel listings, on the grounds that I don't speak Welsh!
> 
> I just noticed that iPlayer does S4C ... Yes, there it is - the Giro in Welsh! I watched a couple of minutes just now but it wasn't HD.


S4C live satellite broadcast coverage seems to be HD, or what passes for it in the UK. Dimension Data's Scott Davies is Welsh, or speaks it at least.

Today's doomed breakaway is a solo rider, Sho Hatsuyama of Nipple Viney Fainting. (Thank you autocorrect  )


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was "studying" while watching it yesterday. Which meant paying proper attention to neither my work nor the commentary. I probably heard that but it went in one ear and out the other.


I read this post then had to read it again.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

Viviani takes stage 3


----------



## mjr (13 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Viviani takes stage 3


It looked like Viviani gave Moschetti a faceful of hip as he swerved out from behind Ackermann, but I'll be astonished if commissaires at the Giro relegate the Italian national champion for that.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

I said to mrs roadrash , I wouldn't be surprised if a complaint isn't raised, but as you say , it wouldn't come to anything


----------



## Shadow (13 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I said to mrs roadrash , I wouldn't be surprised if a complaint isn't raised


I wonder what her reply was!

(Does she usually listen to your commentary?!!)


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

Viviani DQd.....I'm more than a little disappointed as he's in my velogames team


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

oohh has Viviani been relegated... @mjr ..that surprised me, gaviria gets the win


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2019)

He did swerve massively, I let out an ooo when I saw it. So Gaviria gets it does he. He's in my fantasy team..


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

Viviani didn't look happy on his way to view the footage ,


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> He did swerve massively, I let out an ooo when I saw it. So Gaviria gets it does he. He's in my fantasy team..


I'm pleased for you, really I am


----------



## brommers (13 May 2019)

All 3 wins by Caleb Ewan this season have been on uphill drags. So he's my tip for stage 4 (for what it's worth)


----------



## mjr (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Viviani DQd.....I'm more than a little disappointed as he's in my velogames team


Relegated, as @roadrash stated. Disqualification for that would have been extraordinarily harsh.

Anyway, I'm astonished. Correct decision IMO but I think it's rare. Part of the recent new strictness with things like swerving in sprints and corner-cutting in the spring classics/semi-classics?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2019)

Only just got chance to watch todays stage,pretty rough decision for Viviani Ive seen a lot worse.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2019)

brommers said:


> All 3 wins by Caleb Ewan this season have been on uphill drags. So he's my tip for stage 4 (for what it's worth)


I'll go for Tao,lost nearly a min and half today,looks like my bets done !


----------



## suzeworld (14 May 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Anyway you can get the QuestOD app on a phone or tablet and cast Quest stuff.


Thanks for the headsup, Knees up. 
I have occasionally “bought” Eurosport for the month, but I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

So TGH crashed twice yesterday, tough luck and perhaps a lesson in positioning especially in the closing km's. Roglic doesn't exactly look comfortable in the peloton either, getting bounced around like a balloon in a storm. I'm going for Gaviria again today.


----------



## KneesUp (14 May 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Thanks for the headsup, Knees up.
> I have occasionally “bought” Eurosport for the month, but I appreciate the tip.


Glad to be of use! I've found it to be a bit sketchy for the first few minutes so far -iplayer is always a good picture but QuestOD seems to break up a bit from time to time. There are also a lot of adverts compared to ITV4s TdF coverage, but, on the other hand, you get adverts on Eurropsort and you have to pay for that!


----------



## mjr (14 May 2019)

135km to go, 7min ahead of the peloton is today's doomed breakaway of wildcard Italians: Maestri, Cima and Frapporti. I wish someone would try something different on these early long sprinter stages.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

That crash has blown the GC standings and maybe hopes. Not sure that's a good way to see gaps.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> That crash has blown the GC standings and maybe hopes. Not sure that's a good way to see gaps.



I agree. I don't think it's good for the sport when major contenders are wiped out through no fault of their own. People say "that's racing" but I would prefer some way whereby the effects of crashes like today are negated (other than injuries of course)


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2019)

much rather see riders effort decide the standings than crashes ,


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

It was an Ineos rider who looked over his shoulder and went into the wheel in front. Whoever it was is not going to be popular in the peloton.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2019)

I think that may be tom dumpmoulins giro over


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

Puccio! Voodoo dolls out


----------



## KneesUp (14 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I think that may be tom dumpmoulins giro over


I'm not sure on the origin of your mis-spelling of his name - is it just your 'thing' or have I missed a memo?


----------



## brommers (14 May 2019)

Dumoulin and his pals seemed to be just coasting to the finish - given up the ghost already?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I'm not sure on the origin of your mis-spelling of his name - is it just your 'thing' or have I missed a memo?


I'll give you a clue.....





From the Giro couple of years ago.


----------



## KneesUp (14 May 2019)

A touch of the Linekers. I see.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2019)

Just watched the stage,gutted for Dumoulin,no breaks/fractures but a badly swollen knee.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2019)

@KneesUp …. adam4868 has it right , it happened in the 2017 giro ….in his post race interview he said" I was getting desperate and had to stop to take a dump"


----------



## rich p (14 May 2019)

Looking on the bright side, Dumoulin will be fresh for the Tour.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Puccio! Voodoo dolls out



Quest highlights called it wrong then!

What a mess! Dumoulin says his GC challenge is over http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-dumoulin-my-giro-ditalia-gc-challenge-is-over/


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Looking on the bright side, Dumoulin will be fresh for the Tour.


I hope that's his plan,didn't look too good after the crash and I'm not sure he's going to carry on for the rest of the Giro.Better too rest up and be fit for the Tour.Would he really want to carry on for a minor place ?


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2019)

looks miserable weather at the giro today


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

Dumoulin abandoned !


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2019)

dumpmoulin abandons


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

The weather looks rotten,I fancy Ewan for the win today.Hes due a stage.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2019)

I will go for Viviani to make amends for Mondays relegation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2019)

I don't think the cold and the rain would have helped Dumoulin warm up his bruised muscles. Bad luck for him but he can recover in comfort now.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

Yea get well soon Tom...for the Tour at least.Froomey needs some company.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> looks miserable weather at the giro today


I was just thinking the race needed some fords to liven it up...

Doomed lone breakaway Vervaeke has 80s lead with 33km to go.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2019)

Ewan rear wheel puncture, peloton accelerates, gap down to 65s.


----------



## mjr (15 May 2019)

Vervaeke is a sun web rider. Have they anything other than stage hunting to do now?


----------



## rich p (15 May 2019)

We're in for a filthy night in Frascati...


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2019)

ackerman takes stage stage 5 to make it two so far


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2019)

looked like Viviani gave up after a bit of jostling


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2019)

Ackerman got cut up but still went on to win. Impressive


----------



## dragon72 (15 May 2019)

Bora have had a great season, and not thanks to Sagan. Chateau.


----------



## brommers (15 May 2019)

Was watching the stage in the pub, without the sound on and didn't realise that Roglič, Yates, et al were timed with a lap of the circuit to go - was that to avoid mayhem and crashes?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Was watching the stage in the pub, without the sound on and didn't realise that Roglič, Yates, et al were timed with a lap of the circuit to go - was that to avoid mayhem and crashes?


Yes it was,don't want to lose anyone else so early in the race.


----------



## brommers (15 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes it was,don't want to lose anyone else so early in the race.


They may as well just done a 10km stage with just the sprinters and a couple of lead-out men!
It's been a real bore fest so far, tomorrows stage looks more exciting (but not holding my breath)


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

brommers said:


> They may as well just done a 10km stage with just the sprinters and a couple of lead-out men!
> It's been a real bore fest so far, tomorrows stage looks more exciting (but not holding my breath)


You were lucky in the boozer with the sound off,I had Hatch and his commentary !


----------



## mjr (15 May 2019)

Nice of Jan Bakelants to offer the motorcycle crew some Gold Blend after he washed them by sluicing a puddle. At least, I think that was what the hand signal was(!)


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Kelly was particularly gloomy and uncooperative today.
> Hatch: (long convoluted question to fill in the time as the cycling is rather dull)
> Kelly: ... long pause ... No


Although I could listen to Kelly all day...we also had the interesting shots of rain jackets going on and off.
I particularly liked when Hatch was trying.to drag out conversation about Kellys past wins,asked about why he pulled out of a certain race with pain.Kelly replied "yes I had a boil on me erse ! "


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2019)

Recorded highlights were made for stages like that! I watched the Quest highlights show in about 20 minutes by skipping the ads and shots of miserable riders wishing that they had stayed in bed. I just watched the interviews, chat and last 1 km.

I hope that the weather improves and am looking forward to more interesting stages to come.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2019)

Roglic has wiped his bottom on the tarmac by the looks of it:

View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/0000001128971268194222082


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

Breakaway stage today ? De gendt ?
Pretty please.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Breakaway stage today ? De gendt ?
> Pretty please.


No De Gendt in it but they're keeping us guessing about the breakaway today, 13 riders 5½min up the road with 55km to go. The final cat 2 climb will decide the shape of the stage.

Ackerman, Landa, Zakanarin and Majka also involved in Roglic's trip to the tarmac. All less hurt visibly and all in the peloton. Sun web's Robert Power abandoned from it, though. Not a good race for that team so far, even if Oomen is in today's break.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2019)

rob hatch said …"roglic has roadrash on his buttocks"  ive been in some strange places but....


----------



## ozboz (16 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Roglic has wiped his bottom on the tarmac by the looks of it:
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/0000001128971268194222082




Must have been some. Curry !!


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2019)

they did well to avoid that dog then


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2019)

Masnada takes the stage, and Conti becomes the new race leader


----------



## rich p (16 May 2019)

The phony war goes on....
...and on


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

How long can he stay in pink ? Good enough time till say stage 13 onwards ?


----------



## mjr (16 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> they did well to avoid that dog then


But what did the marshals do with it? Put it in tonight's curry for Roglic?


----------



## rich p (16 May 2019)

mjr said:


> But what did the marshals do with it? Put it in tonight's curry for Roglic?


Contador liked a bit of meat apparently.


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2019)

Gaviria abandoned


----------



## mjr (17 May 2019)

De Plus of Jumbo has abandoned: illness.

Ackerman took first intermediate sprint. Hoping to take the purple in his first attempt?

Break of the day has 1m44 with 63km to go. Possibly doomed by the presence of Formolo (1min behind Roglic) and Rojas (2min behind Conti).


----------



## mjr (17 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> How long can he stay in pink ? Good enough time till say stage 13 onwards ?


That certainly seemed the conclusion of The Cycling Podcast. First thought was stage 12, but thought his lead might still be too big to lose in that and the ITT.


----------



## dragon72 (17 May 2019)

Hope they fine Henao for chucking his Coke can in the bushes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Hope they fine Henao for chucking his Coke can in the bushes.


Gotta say that despite publicity from the UCI earlier this year on how they were going to be tough on litter, tough on the causes of litter, I've noticed a tremendous amount of bottle chucking on TV coverage of the Giro in particular, and generally not in areas packed with spectators and souvenir hunters.

In fact the reason I've noticed it was probably _because_ of the publicity earlier this year which has made me look out for it.


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2019)

Bilboa takes the stage for Astana


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

Astana looked pretty good there.


----------



## brommers (17 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Hope they fine Henao for chucking his Coke can in the bushes.





Dogtrousers said:


> Gotta say that despite publicity from the UCI earlier this year on how they were going to be tough on litter, tough on the causes of litter, I've noticed a tremendous amount of bottle chucking on TV coverage of the Giro in particular, and generally not in areas packed with spectators and souvenir hunters.
> 
> In fact the reason I've noticed it was probably _because_ of the publicity earlier this year which has made me look out for it.



I thought that all drinks containers are supposed to be biodegradable


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2019)

All bidons have to be biodegradable, i seem to remember reading they are made from rice starch, as for henao chucking his coke can


----------



## brommers (17 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> All bidons have to be biodegradable, i seem to remember reading they are made from rice starch, as for henao chucking his coke can


He should get a Fine, along with his team.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

How do you know there wasn't a recycling bin over the hedge and he was aiming for it ? Or maybe a kid shouted "oi henao give us your coke can,grazia !"
All of a sudden it's a good deed.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> How do you know there wasn't a recycling bin over the hedge and he was aiming for it ? Or maybe a kid shouted "oi henao give us your coke can,grazia !"
> All of a sudden it's a good deed.


I've tried throwing things at other things while on my bike, normally some sort of rock at @Nomadski head. Bloody hard even at my speed, kudos to any pro rider that has mastered it at their speed.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

What happened to Gaviria and de plus today's stage ? Roglic teamate..


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2019)

gaviria abandoned , don't know why


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2019)

Knee pain apparently


----------



## ozboz (17 May 2019)

Longest stage tomorrow they said on Quest , looks like the weather has settled now so should be a good hard days riding ,


----------



## brommers (18 May 2019)

The second half of stage 10 is very lumpy and at 239km long should suit the classics-style riders - Valverde and Alaphilippe, etc. would have loved this stage.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

Eurosport just said ... team lotto soudal just told them......final 3km to be neutralised today, GC times to be taken at 3km from the finish, but they haven't had it confirmed.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Eurosport just said ... team lotto soudal just told them......final 3km to be neutralised today, GC times to be taken at 3km from the finish, but they haven't had it confirmed.


What's the reason for that, roadrage? Weather?


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

@rich p they said due to difficult final 3km and risk of crashes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> @rich p they said due to difficult final 3km and risk of crashes


They've also just said that moving the finish 3km - where there is already timing in place - back simply moves the danger, coming just after the bottom of a descent.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2019)

This seems to be the most boring weeks opening in recent years or is it just me?


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

No its not just you @Crackle cant wait for the climbing to start


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

the 3km nuetralisation still unconfirmed according to eurosport


----------



## rich p (18 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> This seems to be the most boring weeks opening in recent years or is it just me?


Whoever chose this parcours needs shooting.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

I think even nob ed Kirby is struggling to make these stages sound exciting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I think even nob ed Kirby is struggling to make these stages sound exciting


Kirby is doing the Tour of California, it's Rob Hatch trying to inject some last bit of enthusiasm.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

congratulations @deptfordmarmoset you win the spot the deliberate mistake competition  I knew what I meant


----------



## rich p (18 May 2019)

Someone is descending with a bidon in his gob


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

here comes the rain


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

Ewan takes the stage , Viviani 2nd and ackerman 3rd


----------



## mjr (18 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Ewan takes the stage , Viviani 2nd and ackerman 3rd


Ackerman ran out of lead out and found himself on the front way too early, allowing Ewan and Viviani to slipstream and overtake.

I got in from today's ride with about 20km to go. Saw highlights after the stage finish. Not sure I missed much. Tonight's highlights show may be watched on fast forward.

And the snooze fest continues tomorrow with an ITT. What a waste of weekend audiences! At least I'll get some gardening done!


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2019)

That useless git Ciccione blew his break. He's in my fantasy team, pah!


----------



## dragon72 (18 May 2019)

ITT tomorrow. 
Snore. 
I wish they'd put the boring stages on during the work week and save the mountain stages for the weekends.


----------



## brommers (19 May 2019)

The ITT must be better than just watching the 'main' GC contenders just sticking with their rivals and not taking any chances


----------



## mjr (19 May 2019)

brommers said:


> The ITT must be better than just watching the 'main' GC contenders just sticking with their rivals and not taking any chances


It's really not. Even if it's a null day for the GC, several people still want the stage win and can see what they can do to win it, without loads of calculation and sitting in the hot seat for hours and just waiting and hoping. More breakaway-friendly stages would be welcome, though.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2019)

I honestly cant believe that someone came up with this route and everyone concerned said feck me that's brilliant , lets do it.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

Wet again. Not sure I'd fancy that course in those conditions. They're crawling around some of those corners.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2019)

It's doomed this race. Falls, abandons, pissing rain.
Doomed I tell ya....


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2019)

I think its rained at some point every day so far


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I honestly cant believe that someone came up with this route and everyone concerned said feck me that's brilliant , lets do it.


The San Marino tourist board must have been rather pleased. Plenty of time to show off the place. Shame they couldn't control the weather, though.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

Still, I prefer the Giro to the TdF.... something more raw, brutish even, about it.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2019)

Listen to you all...so negative,soak up the atmosphere.Roll on the fecking mountains !


----------



## rich p (19 May 2019)

Disaster for Yates


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

I assume anyone watching in the UK is getting the same coverage as me here in France.


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Disaster for Yates



I'm sure he nearly arsed over in the wet (hence my comment above) I dunno if was out in the worst of the weather but maybe he was being cautious.


----------



## Zofo (19 May 2019)

Surely the most boring Giro -so far -of recent times .......


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2019)

yello said:


> I'm sure he nearly arsed over in the wet (hence my comment above) I dunno if was out in the worst of the weather but maybe he was being cautious.


He was very slow up the climb apparently which suggests he either miscalculated his effort on the flat or he just had a really bad day


----------



## yello (19 May 2019)

Conti giving it his all in atrocious conditions. Top marks.


----------



## ozboz (19 May 2019)

rich p said:


> It's doomed this race. Falls, abandons, pissing rain.
> Doomed I tell ya....


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Just back from weekend away so missed or not missed much ? I saw the TT highlights last night.Shocker for Yates ! I heard he crashed ? Surely must have been hurting to be that shite.Meanwhile Roglic looked fresh still.Can he last the three weeks his team ? I'm fancying Nibali to come good in the mountains now.Its got to get exiting soon.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2019)

Felt a bit sorry for Campenaerts (sp?) So close to winning despite a major equipment SNAFU. But on the other hand he did have the best of the conditions.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Felt a bit sorry for Campenaerts (sp?) So close to winning despite a major equipment SNAFU. But on the other hand he did have the best of the conditions.


Shite bike change though,definitely cost him the stage win.Although read it was because of a mechanical/dropped chain.

View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1130130533311229952?s=19


----------



## mjr (20 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> .Shocker for Yates ! I heard he crashed ? Surely must have been hurting to be that shite.


Where'd you hear that? I heard on Eurosport that it was a sore knee from his crash a few days ago. Landa crashed in the TT but still was nearly the same time as Yates.

I agree, Nibali looks most dangerous. Cue the Jaws theme...


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Where'd you hear that? I heard on Eurosport that it was a sore knee from his crash a few days ago. Landa crashed in the TT but still was nearly the same time as Yates.
> 
> I agree, Nibali looks most dangerous. Cue the Jaws theme...


Sorry meant I heard he had hurt knee,I presumed he'd come off,like I say I've missed quite a bit,I think I'd like Nibali to win it now


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2019)

I'm rooting for Roglic as he's my fantasy team leader. He used to be a ski jumper, did you know? (I bet you didn't)

I must admit that I thought Yates' pre-race comments to be rather "off" so I'm kind of hoping they rebound on him.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm rooting for Roglic as he's my fantasy team leader. He used to be a ski jumper, did you know? (I bet you didn't)
> 
> I must admit that I thought Yates' pre-race comments to be rather "off" so I'm kind of hoping they rebound on him.


Interesting the ski jumper thing,never knew that.I just like Nibali as a racer,plus it's Italy and they adore him ! I watched him in Lombardy last year and he was mobbed at the finish line ! Even though he didn't win.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought Yates' pre-race comments to be rather "off" so I'm kind of hoping they rebound on him.



I'm surprised to hear that - I always had him down as a polite, pleasant young man.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm surprised to hear that - I always had him down as a polite, pleasant young man.


Until you hear him being interviewed,erm....ahh...yea...with a wierd Aussie/bury accent.
But that's just me being critical !


----------



## mjr (20 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must admit that I thought Yates' pre-race comments to be rather "off" so I'm kind of hoping they rebound on him.


Oh I suspect they were probably made with the blessing of the organisers to get more coverage, and some of the responses in other interviews have been fun: Nibali commenting "we all need to go to the toilet" and Landa excusing his own profanity-laden comments on Yates as "words taken out of context" (which is one of several excuses Yates made for his pre-race comments when they really don't seem to have been).


----------



## dragon72 (20 May 2019)

Grand Tour Mondays always give me a weird sense of restlessness. But the Giro d'Italia snorefest continues tomorrow and Wednesday with back-to-back stages whose profiles couldn't be flatter if you put an iron to them. Even Cavendish would be able to finish the next two stages.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2019)

bring on the climbs....


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Just make the stages shorter,encourage attacks ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> bring on the climbs....


Well, the mountains won't come tomorrow either...


----------



## nickyboy (20 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Grand Tour Mondays always give me a weird sense of restlessness. But the Giro d'Italia snorefest continues tomorrow and Wednesday with back-to-back stages whose profiles couldn't be flatter if you put an iron to them. Even Cavendish would be able to finish the next two stages.


But after Wednesday it goes bonkers. Nibs is gonna need to find two and a half minutes (as he will lose time in the final TT to Roglic) but the others like Mollema, Bilbao, Yates etc need a fair bit more. Nibs isn't here for second so he will have to think carefully whose attacks to follow. Roglic obvs the man to beat but his team isn't so strong now that dePlus has pulled out and he may be isolated early with a bunch of guys pinging off the front. Astana have a great team so I'd love to see them really drill it to isolate Roglic


----------



## mjr (20 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, the mountains won't come tomorrow either...
> View attachment 467297


It heads mostly WNW but there seems no chance of strong crosswinds from the forecast. 

There's a bit more chance on Wednesday with the course curving from WNW to S while the wind is forecast to turn from SW to S (so maybe crosswind to split it at some point then a headwind to blunt groups chasing groups to the finish) but still only 10mph winds so probably not enough to do it.

I think Thursday's climb may be too far from the finish (32km) to do much other than maybe dislodge Conti. It's Friday's first summit finish and the bonkers Saturday stage which will really fire up the GC race.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1130443963813498882?s=19

I say don't clear the snow,make it more exciting ?


----------



## mjr (20 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1130443963813498882?s=19
> 
> I say don't clear the snow,make it more exciting ?



Several replies claiming that's the Stelvio.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Several replies claiming that's the Stelvio.


You and your geography....what's in a name.We want snow,deep !


----------



## mjr (20 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> You and your geography....what's in a name.We want snow,deep !


I know what you want:





And yes, that's the Stelvio again. 1965


----------



## rich p (20 May 2019)

I reckon huge lumps of snow would favour, say, a former ski jumper.
Does anyone know if there's one in the peloton?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I reckon huge lumps of snow would favour, say, a former ski jumper.
> Does anyone know if there's one in the peloton?


Good at desending....?

View: https://twitter.com/DoCiclismo/status/1130541701792174082?s=19


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Good at desending....?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/DoCiclismo/status/1130541701792174082?s=19



Is that Yates or TGH


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Is that Yates or TGH


Now I know why he took up cycling.


----------



## rich p (20 May 2019)

I wonder if Eddie the Eagle would have been as good at cycling as PR.


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2019)

He wouldn't have been able to see the other riders!


----------



## rich p (20 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> He wouldn't have been able to see the other riders!


Maybe a sprinter then...


----------



## rich p (21 May 2019)

I've just discovered that I can watch it live on my laptop while grandkid watches Peppa Pig on the telly.
Mind you, Peppa is more thrilling than this effing race...


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1130797006451036160


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I've just discovered that I can watch it live on my laptop while grandkid watches Peppa Pig on the telly.
> Mind you, Peppa is more thrilling than this effing race...


I like Peppa pig after a drink or two...two more rest days for the GC,today and tommorow then we finally might get some action.


----------



## yello (21 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I like Peppa pig after a drink or two..



I think it just as well that I know of Peppa Pig otherwise I might be a little mystified, if not alarmed.

I dunno, I kinda like these dull, flat stages. You get to listen to the commentators wibble away.


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2019)

daddy pig is my hero ..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

So, what happens if the mountains stay snowbound? I heard someone say that there was only a 60% chance of those stages taking place.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, what happens if the mountains stay snowbound? I heard someone say that there was only a 60% chance of those stages taking place.


Rope and spiked tyres....it's the sport of hardmen !


----------



## yello (21 May 2019)

Highlight for me so far is commentators debating why the intermediate sprint for 3rd was contested.

I thought maybe they were bored (commentators and riders) and wanted something to do.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2019)

If anybody is still watching by then...

View: https://twitter.com/roadcc/status/1130801935852949504?s=19
Otherwise might as well have a stage indoors.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2019)

I'm struggling to remember a report of a Giro stage from way back when (between the wars I think) that I read about. It involved riders seeking out shepherds huts to be revived before struggling on, suffering from exposure and just generally suffering. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Rocky (21 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm struggling to remember a report of a Giro stage from way back when (between the wars I think) that I read about. It involved riders seeking out shepherds huts to be revived before struggling on, suffering from exposure and just generally suffering. I'll see if I can find it.


It was on @rich p ’s 40th birthday - he should be able to help with a date.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

Just when I was thinking Demare never wins anything....


----------



## yello (21 May 2019)

That looked a nasty pile up for someone, they looked unable to stand. Ackerman crossing the line looking pretty beat up. Lord, I grimace when I see cyclists hit the deck, and at those speeds.


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2019)

horrible, horrible crash..at quite a speed too


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2019)

Did anyone see this on twitter, apparently riders are using motors again 
… 
View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1130542499087437829


----------



## rich p (21 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Did anyone see this on twitter, apparently riders are using motors again
> …
> View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1130542499087437829



That Caleb Ewon is a bitter and twisted bloke...


----------



## rich p (21 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I like Peppa pig after a drink or two...two more rest days for the GC,today and tommorow then we finally might get some action.





roadrash said:


> daddy pig is my hero ..



My last mention of Peppa, but just to say that Daddy Pig won back his Muddy Puddle World record today...
..may fail the drug's test possibly.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2019)

rich p said:


> My last mention of Peppa, but just to say that Daddy Pig won back his Muddy Puddle World record today...
> ..may fail the drug's test possibly.


Thankfully mine are teenagers now so I get a better class of cartoon SpongeBob or Family guy...I'm not sure which I like best ! 
Back to Giro,just watched highlights feck did that roadrash on Ackerman look sore.Vivianni seems a bit off this year,wrong wheel again ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> SpongeBob or Family guy...I'm not sure which I like best !


I can't believe you said that.

SpongeBob.

SpongeBob every time. No contest.


----------



## Zofo (22 May 2019)

Another totally flat sprinters stage ..what a yawn fest this race as been so far. There’s no point in 200 k + stages with a 200m sprint at the end- just have 50k and the result would be the same! Bring on the mountains tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

The only consolation is the GC/climbers are well rested....


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can't believe you said that.
> 
> SpongeBob.
> 
> SpongeBob every time. No contest.



Anyone who lives in a pineapple under the sea gets my vote

So given that the back end climbing is so crazy, I have a feeling that one of the favourites will have a 'mare and another will have a phoenix-like raise from the ashes of defeat

'mare......Roglic, weak team, not been tested yet, maybe came into the Giro in sparkling form but can he hold it for three weeks?

phoenix.....Landa, surely he can't really be this bad can he? Is he going to peak in the third week and smash everyone to bits (and he's in my Veloviewer team so there's a bit of wishful thinking here)


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Anyone who lives in a pineapple under the sea gets my vote
> 
> So given that the back end climbing is so crazy, I have a feeling that one of the favourites will have a 'mare and another will have a phoenix-like raise from the ashes of defeat
> 
> ...


Nibali would be my favourite,classy racer and takes no prisoners ! But looking for attacks I'd go for the Ineos duo TGH and Sivakov.They don't have much too lose,time to test those legs !


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Nibali would be my favourite,classy racer and takes no prisoners ! But looking for attacks I'd go for the Ineos duo TGH and Sivakov.They don't have much too lose,time to test those legs !



I was going to add....Nibali to hold onto his time advantage over Landa (just) and wins the Giro (he's also in my team so this may again be wishful thinking)


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

Im another thinking , what the feck is wrong with landa, I also agree that the ineos duo could pull off a double act , and as for Nibali , well the shark hasn't shown his teeth yet , be interesting to see what happens when he does, I cant see roglic holding on in the mountains , I think they will take their toll on him come the last stage time trial


----------



## mjr (22 May 2019)

Zofo said:


> Another totally flat sprinters stage ..what a yawn fest this race as been so far. There’s no point in 200 k + stages with a 200m sprint at the end- just have 50k and the result would be the same! Bring on the mountains tomorrow.


What about yesterday's 145km stage?

By the way, did people notice the left-hand 900m to go flag fall over the barriers into the road during the crash after riders hit the left fence, itself causing further crashes? That design wants looking at.


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2019)

Landa's pony has tricked out. He's shown nothing since the Astana Giro ride, well nothing that would clearly show he's a GC winner. I reckon he's well capable of taking stages. Nibali has stayed quiet and hidden so it's difficult to know his form going into the mountains but he's a classy rider. There's a few others lurking in the background, Jungels et al, I reckon Yates is continuing his Giro jinx, it's that kind of race but let's see. One more day of the snorefest.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Landa's pony has tricked out. He's shown nothing since the Astana Giro ride, well nothing that would clearly show he's a GC winner. I reckon he's well capable of taking stages. Nibali has stayed quiet and hidden so it's difficult to know his form going into the mountains but he's a classy rider. There's a few others lurking in the background, Jungels et al, I reckon Yates is continuing his Giro jinx, it's that kind of race but let's see. One more day of the snorefest.



As soon as Landa went into my Velogames team, his fate was sealed


----------



## mjr (22 May 2019)

Three wildcard riders (25, 54, 142) including Frapporti in the doomed break of the day, 4m30 up the road with 150ish km to go.

Moschetti DNS dislocated shoulder, arm in sling. 
View: https://mobile.twitter.com/TrekSegafredo/status/1130933375491985409?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

mjr said:


> What about yesterday's 145km stage?
> 
> By the way, did people notice the left-hand 900m to go flag fall over the barriers into the road during the crash after riders hit the left fence, itself causing further crashes? That design wants looking at.


Didn't notice as I usually watch the crashes through my fingers...I did see Akerman on his bike after looking like a extra from a zombie film though.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2019)

Ewan a shoo-in.
Sheer poetry.


----------



## yello (22 May 2019)

Ackerman did a lot of work for Ewan! The little Aussie knew which wheel to take and stuck to it, made it look straightforward.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2019)

yello said:


> Ackerman did a lot of work for Ewan! The little Aussie knew which wheel to take and stuck to it, made it look straightforward.


Yes, Ackerman is a bit naive still.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

fair play to ackerman having a go today, he looked pretty beat up coming over the line yesterday


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

Thank feck the sprints are done.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

yep, the giro starts tomorrow


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

here it is for all you carlton Kirby fans....






I think I will pass on this one


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> here it is for all you carlton Kirby fans....
> View attachment 467569
> 
> 
> I think I will pass on this one


I do like Jammy Dodgers.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

well yeah ,..I mean...I wouldn't pass on the biscuits ….obviously


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I think I will pass on this on


Are you claiming this is not your book then?


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2019)

one thing I have never , and will never posses is a book by carlton kirby


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Are you claiming this is not your book then?


It's @rich p I can tell by his poncey tea mug.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Why is that book so thick? Kirby could write all he knows about pro cycling on a postcard


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> As an active (and possibly the only) member of the CC Carlton Kirby fan club I say hooray for CK!
> 
> But no, I don't intend to buy the book. I'm not that active.


Oi I love CK,it's Hatch who does my head in !


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm easy. I quite like Rob Hatch too. In fact, commentators tend not to bother me at all. (Apart from Stuart Barnes on the rugby)
> 
> Kelly however ... do you remember the scene in Father Ted when they were trapped in the lingerie department and Ted took control and got Father Fitzgerald, the priest with the most boring voice in the world, to make an announcement?
> 
> Well, Father Fitzgerald = Sean Kelly. Yeah, I know he has years and years of insight and experience. But I'm dropping off to sleep as soon as he can say "Michelin Scott have to make da calculation"


Good job your not me...Mrs Adam is Irish ! She's more Father Brennan ! 
It's only Hatch that rubs on me,it's pronnunciations and the way he says everything twice.Hes had a crash,oh he's had a crash
Kellys my favourite,you can watch the race and drift in and out of consciousness.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> That would be _Bishop _Brennan. "You'll address me by my proper title you little bollix"


That's yer man !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2019)

You can't really tell we've just had two of the most boring stages ever...


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You can't really tell we've just had two of the most boring stages ever...


Is there a race on ?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

This one is a slow burner too but at least it's sunny and I've got my geraniums planted out.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Juan Antonio and Ashley have made an appearance on ES. I used to like their double act.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> This one is a slow burner too but at least it's sunny and I've got my geraniums planted out.


Whilst your tending to your estate,spare a thought for some of us at work squinting at a phone screen.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2019)

@rich p I missed them , is Ashley still wearing silly pink trousers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> This one is a slow burner too but at least it's sunny and I*'ve got my geraniums planted out.*


Is that an euphemism?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> @rich p I missed them , is Ashley still wearing silly pink trousers


It was one of those small, inset screen interviews with the camera on Yates, so it wasn.t possible to see. I like to think so!


----------



## nickyboy (23 May 2019)

I rather enjoy Adam Blythe "on the couch". If only for his lovely hair and slightly odd dress sense


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I rather enjoy Adam Blythe "on the couch". If only for his lovely hair and slightly odd dress sense


Alpecin enhanced?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that an euphemism?


Yep!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I rather enjoy Adam Blythe "on the couch". If only for his lovely hair and slightly odd dress sense


Yea I definitely see you as a white trainers,no socks,shirt open to the naval type.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Right I'm out till the highlights tonight.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

At least Robbie Hatch calls Luke Durbridge by his name rather than CK's, ad nauseam, turbo Durbo


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Hold the front page...

...a breakaway from the breakaway


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2019)

This climb better deliver something


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> This climb better deliver something


But with 32km after the summit it may all come back anyway


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> But with 32km after the summit it may all come back anyway


We might see some probing, which is something your neighbours don't want to see with your geraniums out.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> We might see some probing, which is something your neighbours don't want to see with your geraniums out.


I'm hoping an exciting climb will delay me having to prick out my nasturtiums.


----------



## mjr (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm hoping an exciting climb will delay me having to prick out my nasturtiums.


One nice thing about watching S4C for the HD is that I only get to hear the daffodils for less than 40 minutes during the highlights show. 

One of S4C's commentators was on BBC Bespoke this week. Speaking English, too!


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Oooh, Eddie Dunbar goes early


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Twirlie? @Crackle


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Twirlie? @Crackle


Yep, bit keen


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2019)

Roglic isolated on the first climb


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> We might see some probing, which is something your neighbours don't want to see with your geraniums out.


Especially if he's doing a peony corner.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2019)

ooh dunbar has a dig


----------



## mjr (23 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic isolated on the first climb


Yates has two teammates though. Chavez is one. Conti in a second peloton too. Landa and Lopez attacking. Finally, racing!


----------



## brommers (23 May 2019)

Hugh Carthy has now got the white jersey as leader of the young rider category


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2019)

No one really showed their hand there. Landa looked pretty smooth and powerful but he didn't get too far and Nibali made the bridge to the main group pretty easily but overall Roglic looked at ease, especially on that final climb. Good though, finally.


----------



## brommers (23 May 2019)

Still boring today, but the long uphill climb tomorrow should open it up amongst the GC


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2019)

Landa's attack today was a bit futile to be honest - but that seems to have been a trademark of his, he's got so much talent but he doesn't always make good tactical decisions (see also: Dan Martin).

Jan Polanc is an interesting name to see at the top and, you know, it's not _completely_ beyond him to win this thing (he was 11th 2 years ago, so he can perform at a high level over a GT). I don't expect it to pan out that way, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Nibali is a great attacking rider but he shows himself to be a tit, time and again.
Why would Roglic offer assistance to catch riders who are no threat.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nibali-irritated-by-roglics-defensive-giro-ditalia-tactics/

_We all worked, except Roglic," Nibali said with disapproval while at the Bahrain-Merida bus post stage. "I worked, Yates did turns, all the big guys in the move worked except him."

Nibali acknowledged that Roglic has the right race defensively _


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

Great ride by Eddie Dunbar,I thought he could of took that stage.


----------



## mjr (23 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Nibali is a great attacking rider but he shows himself to be a tit, time and again.
> Why would Roglic offer assistance to catch riders who are no threat.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nibali-irritated-by-roglics-defensive-giro-ditalia-tactics/


Double tit, as he had a teammate up the road?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2019)

Just seen Polanc interviewed.
"Today in team bus, they say you go in break, I say fark off!"


----------



## dragon72 (23 May 2019)

Benedetti's win is doing even more this to confirm that Bora are not just Sagan and some also-rans. They've had a great season so far, even with Sagan off the boil.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2019)

Let's hope Landa, Lopez, Yates and Nibali pressure Roglic today. They might be able to isolate him judging by yesterday.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Let's hope Landa, Lopez, Yates and Nibali pressure Roglic today. They might be able to isolate him judging by yesterday.


Only watched the highlights yesterday but it looked like Roglic did ok,few times I saw someone trying to tell him to take his turn ! I think Yates is trying.to save himself,he learnt a hard way last year,still wouldn't write him off.Theres gotta be some big attacks surely...hopefully


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2019)

We should at least see who's got the ambitions and the legs to match. Jungels and TGH went backwards yesterday and others like Caruso and Chavez looked good. It feels like the race is just starting but we're nearly at the end of the 2nd week.


----------



## nickyboy (24 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Just seen Polanc interviewed.
> "Today in team bus, they say you go in break, I say fark off!"


It was live after the race on ES. Orla, the studio anchor, had to apologise for his "overexuberant language"

I love the Giro, it's by a long way my favourite GT. A stage like this in the TdF would have nothing. Ineos would drill the one climb and keep it all together and they would roll in Gruppo Compacto. As it was, Roglic was isolated, Landa and Lopez attacked and took time. Looking forward to today's stage. I suspect the GC will become somewhat clearer by this evening


----------



## nickyboy (24 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Still boring today, but the long uphill climb tomorrow should open it up amongst the GC
> 
> View attachment 467655



It's a bit of a monster (with a more monsterish day to come tomorrow). It brings it home to me when that little bump in the road near the start Colleta di Cumiana is similar to the Snake Pass here in the Peak District...same gradient but the Snake is about a km longer


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2019)

Don't rule out any of those Ineos boys yet...Dave's allways got a plan.


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 May 2019)

I'd like to see some of the idiots running along (probably wearing a mankini) six inches from a rider on a climb get some of this!

WARNING; IT'S SWEARY!


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1131606017689686016


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2019)

I saw that. While I'm quite happy to engage in physical combat with small children at the roadside in order to grab souvenirs and tat, actually grabbing souvenirs from the riders is ... weird.

I'm kidding. If I ever score any tat or a bidon at the roadside I generally hand it over to the nearest gaggle of kids.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

120km to go, 26 riders 3min up the road, most dangerous of which is Mollema 6+min back on GC, but also includes (surprisingly) Rogliĉ's teammate Tolhoek.


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2019)

Astana kicking it off and Jumbo Visma immediately disintegrate. Chavez going backwards too. Still 66km to go


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'd like to see some of the idiots running along (probably wearing a mankini) six inches from a rider on a climb get some of this!


One of the idiots wearing only speedos, apron and hat (why?) just did an unplanned bellyflop onto the tarmac that you might have liked. About 63.5km to go.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Astana kicking it off and Jumbo Visma immediately disintegrate. Chavez going backwards too. Still 66km to go


The kicked off chasing group has more than halved the break's advantage to 1minute. 62km to go. This is going to be a GC contest for the stage win on the final climb.


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2019)

yeah gravel rash on the belly , and as rob hatch said , well you deserved that


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> yeah gravel rash on the belly , and as rob hatch said , well you deserved that


He'll be back in a mankini next year for his own protection!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2019)

Never mind what I said about Polanc, it looks increasingly like he won't keep the jersey even for one day...


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2019)

not good for lopez…..mechanical


----------



## nickyboy (24 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Never mind what I said about Polanc, it looks increasingly like he won't keep the jersey even for one day...



He really dug in on the final climb and his reward is a (probably final) day in pink tomorrow


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Never mind what I said about Polanc, it looks increasingly like he won't keep the jersey even for one day...


Would you like to try that again? 

GC is now looking much more like a GC. Polanc, Roglič, Zakarin, Mollema, Nibali, Carapaz, Majka, Landa, Sivakov, Lopez.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

Yates 5min behind the winner.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2019)

Zakarin was great today. I would love to see him do this again, but his problem in the past is that he's never seemed to be able to do this consistently.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Yates 5min behind the winner.


And ... I think that makes him 2' behind Nibbles and Roglic.


----------



## brommers (24 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> And ... I think that makes him 2' behind Nibbles and Roglic.


Quite a bit more than that


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2019)

Roglic or Nibali can't afford to let anyone go up the road now, so it's all going to get a bit cagey. Movistar look by far the strongest team, then Astana but Landa looked shagged at the end of that stage. I wonder if he's tried to do too much too soon.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Quite a bit more than that


No, Nibbles and Roger were 2min 57 behind Zak, so Yates has lost another 2 minutes to them on this stage.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2019)

Surely Landa and Zakharin will pay for that effort. Lopez less so maybe.
I think Roglic and Nibali will assume that they're still in the box seats in reality.


----------



## dragon72 (24 May 2019)

I'm a big Nibali fan, but I don't like his griping about Roglic riding defensively.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2019)

Late to watch today,glad Zakarin took a stage He deserved it,gutted TGH is out,just looked it up and surgery for him next week.Said a crash but I never saw it ?


----------



## rich p (24 May 2019)

dragon72 said:


> I'm a big Nibali fan, but I don't like his griping about Roglic riding defensively.


He has previous


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

He flung a bottle at Froome didn't he and then crapped it when Froome marched into his bus to speak to him.


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2019)

So how does the CC intelligencia see today panning out? At what point do Roglic and Nibali start racing instead of looking at each other? Can't keep letting the likes of Landa and Carrapaz chip away, particularly as almost anything is possible on S16

I'm off for my own Giro today...half the distance and half the climbing of this stage but will probably take me longer...particularly if I find a nice cafe in Buxton


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

Back to back stage win for Zakarin....if not I think Lopez today,unlucky mechanical yesterday and I think he will be up for this stage.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 May 2019)

I hope rob hatch is not the main commentator for the TDF on eurosport.He goes into this pidgin english when talking about riders and his voice grates on your nerves.
I know a lot of people complain about carlton kirby but i'd rather have him any day than hatch.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

Whatever you think about Hatch"s voice and habit of pronouncing riders" names correctly, surely it's better to have a commentator who recognises the riders, understands the tactics and defers to the resident expert pundit. Kirby still fails massively on all three counts.
My bet today would be that the GC guys guys mark each till Landa tries and fails leaving the others to mark each other and Lopez takes the win with a late break
Or summink else entirely


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

I haven't a clue, I just like watching!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2019)

I always find it a bit strange when people complain about Hatch pronouncing names correctly. Given that he speaks fluent Italian he'd actually have to make an effort to Anglicise Italian riders' names. I think he speaks French too, so the same would apply there. Others are just down to good research. I don't know what other languages he speaks.

But if it just grates, then just grates. Not much you can do about that. Like my aversion to Kelly mispronouncing just about every word in every language.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

I want some animosity ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1132000149486489600?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

Someone gonna try a Froome today ? Year ago since that epic,best ever,greatest rider,80k solo win ! 
Can you tell I miss him ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I always find it a bit strange when people complain about Hatch pronouncing names correctly. Given that he speaks fluent Italian he'd actually have to make an effort to Anglicise Italian riders' names. I think he speaks French too, so the same would apply there. Others are just down to good research. I don't know what other languages he speaks.
> 
> But if it just grates, then just grates. Not much you can do about that. Like my aversion to Kelly mispronouncing just about every word in every language.


He did speak a sentence in Flemish yesterday. From what I remember he was talking about a non-Dutch rider living in the Netherlands who'd managed to learn some Dutch and he spoke what that rider was reported to have said.

Actually, I think his ability to switch to Italian within an English sentence is pretty unusual. As a rule, it seems to be only when the speaker reverts to his or her native language that it works successfully.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Someone gonna try a Froome today ? Year ago since that epic,best ever,greatest rider,80k solo win !
> Can you tell I miss him ?


I doubt it today. I think in this field, Nibali is capable of something similar in the final week, especially if the weather is bad, I don't know if anyone else is.


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2019)

froome wants to watch the giro but has a seven hour training ride..
..
View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1131931432694276096


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

Highlights for me again,this work thing is no good !


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, I think his ability to switch to Italian within an English sentence is pretty unusual. As a rule, it seems to be only when the speaker reverts to his or her native language that it works successfully.


I dunno, when I come across words or names from one of the two foreign languages I can get by in (and I'm FAR from fluent) I'll naturally use the local pronunciation, as best I can, rather than anglicising it. For example I said "Chartres" this morning and I didn't say char-trees. I even have a bash at getting it right in languages I don't speak. I guess that makes me a pretentious tw@.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

Yates having a dig. Attaboy!


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

Although, I don't know how Yates can recover from being so poor until now.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

yello said:


> I haven't a clue, I just like watching!


I think the 'having know clue' applies to those of us pretending we do!


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2019)

I don't even bother pretending anymore


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

As my walking chum used to say...
lots of ups and downs but not much alongs


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2019)

only 14km of flat today out of 131km


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

French commentator has more or less said 'the next bit's a bit boring so we'll have some ads'.... but he said it the other way around; 'ads now so you don't miss an interesting bit coming up'


----------



## mjr (25 May 2019)

I wonder what that Nibali-Landa chat ending with a fist bump was about?

Oomen of sun web abandoned, no reason given in German commentary. More hints that Dumoulin may go for the Tour?


----------



## mjr (25 May 2019)

Flecha opined that the final descent would be decisive. I wonder if he's right. Could that be the reason for a Landa (climb)-Nibali (descent) alliance?


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

Darned fine effort by Yates to get back on.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

Carapaz is threatening overall here


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

They let Yates go?


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

yello said:


> They let Yates go?


He's at least three minutes down on the others


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

I don't think I realised how far back he was and/or how much of a threat the others didn't regard him as!

Edit: 5:28 down after today. No, I hadn't realised that.


----------



## yello (25 May 2019)

Superb ride from Carapaz. Went for it and made it stick.


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2019)

Race feels really nicely poised. Carapaz, the best climber of the favourites, needs more time because Roglic will get time back on the TT. He has to attack again and Roglic will have to respond. Landa can follow and go for stages. The loser feels like Nibali who doesn't seem to be able to outclimb Roglic and can't out-TT him either. 

Loads of good stages to come so I'll probably be completely wrong


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Race feels really nicely poised. Carapaz, the best climber of the favourites, needs more time because Roglic will get time back on the TT. He has to attack again and Roglic will have to respond. Landa can follow and go for stages. The loser feels like Nibali who doesn't seem to be able to outclimb Roglic and can't out-TT him either.
> 
> Loads of good stages to come so I'll probably be completely wrong


Well Carapaz lost 45secs in the first TT and two minutes in the 2nd. If he maintains the form of the 2nd, he needs at least a minute but preferably nearer 1.5 minutes


----------



## brommers (25 May 2019)

Tomorrow's stage is more of a punchy affair - I'm going for a Yates win - he normally goes well on this sort of terrain.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Tomorrow's stage is more of a punchy affair - I'm going for a Yates win - he normally goes well on this sort of terrain.


Nibalis name on it,it's like a Tour of Lombardy.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

Breakaway win tomorrow and 'as you were' with the GC...
...maybe, @yello


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

Nibali hasn't got it in him to win this. 
A rather pathetic showboat attack 25m from the top of the last climb and a sprint to get 4 seconds on the line.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Nibali hasn't got it in him to win this.
> A rather pathetic showboat attack 25m from the top of the last climb and a sprint to get 4 seconds on the line.


If we're going breakaway then...Mcarthy or safer De gendt.
Another love fest with Nibali and Roglic holding hands to the finish.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Nibali hasn't got it in him to win this.
> A rather pathetic showboat attack 25m from the top of the last climb and a sprint to get 4 seconds on the line.


I reckon that he thought he could get a big enough gap to drop them on the descent but it seems that they could descend as well as him, so that plan didn't amount to much!


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> If we're going breakaway then...Mcarthy or safer De gendt.
> Another love fest with Nibali and Roglic holding hands to the finish.


Let's hope for De Gendt as he's in my team.
Today's prediction is the break will take it. A few half hearted attacks on the final climb by the GC group. Landa and Carrapaz a bit knackered so can't escape. Roglic is fine on these shorter climbs and Nibali can't get rid of him. Yates to pinch an inconsequential 20 seconds at the end


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon that he thought he could get a big enough gap to drop them on the descent but it seems that they could descend as well as him, so that plan didn't amount to much!


He probably didn't know Roglic used to be a downhill skier.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2019)

On the twisties, Nibali was gapping Roglic, I think there's a chink there.

I'm going for anything could happen on today's stage. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He probably didn't know Roglic used to be a downhill skier.


Shhhh it's a secret.


----------



## Mike_P (26 May 2019)

Wish Eurosport would understand the meaning of the word "highlights"; just put the Giro on live and seen Demare win a yet another sprint but the chance of any sprints featured in highlight package is virtually none existent.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

Surely that break can't last ?


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

its now half what it was , 16 mins at one point


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2019)

It's kicking off a bit now


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

Someone's gotta go for it !


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

yates tries again


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

I don't think there too bothered.Nibali ?


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

carapaz is glued to nibali


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

problem for roglic hitting the barrier


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> problem for roglic hitting the barrier


Feck,he must of misread that corner


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

hes on a team mates bike too


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

I hope Nibali can catch them.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

Roglic loses another 39 seconds


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Roglic loses another 39 seconds


He'll take it back.at the tt


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

Bike change and crash for Roglic, he did ok I think.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2019)

aye,. but how much will he have lost before the final stage


----------



## Specialeyes (26 May 2019)

Most remarkable thing about today's stage was that with 3.2km to go, Sean Kelly finally pronounced Roglič correctly


----------



## dragon72 (26 May 2019)

Great stage. Lots of attacks and leapfrogging. I'm watching on ESPN Latin America and the commentators are going nuts for Richie Carapaz. It's great.
Carthy rode a belter too.


----------



## brommers (26 May 2019)

Roglič: Ok, I know that by the rules, he didn't do anything wrong by drafting behind the other teams' cars, but at the end of the day, what's the difference between that and drafting behind your own car?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2019)

That was a good stage, but it's a shame it didn't have the really big challenge is was supposed to feature - that would have made the gaps a lot more significant. Yates is really starting to ride himself into this, but it may be too late. Great ride by Carthy too.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> but it's a shame it didn't have the really big challenge is was supposed to feature


Was the route changed then?

That was unexpectedly entertaining but not for all the right reasons with Roglic suffering. 
It'll be interesting to see how he goes on the Mortirolo on Tuesday


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2019)

I reckon he should strap his skis onto his back to don on future descents.

He did look vulnerable the other day but the bike could have played a part there. I expect Nibali to turn the screw on every descent now.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2019)

Roglic 47 seconds behind Carapaz and 47 seconds ahead of Carapaz in the stage 1 ITT

Spooky!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

I don't think they changed today's stage at all.Over 230 k it was a monster.As for Roglic it's not the end of the world if he can keep his cool so to speak.Was listening to Eurosport saying the bike change,different wheels could have played a part.I think he did well,that crash could have been a lot worse ! 
Still all to play for and not that many stages left.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2019)

Bernal, Dumoulin and Valverde would have added another dimension. Hey ho, so it goes


----------



## rich p (26 May 2019)

Funny listening to Wiggo talking about descending without addressing the elephant in the room


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2019)

Sir Wiggo was an excellent descender....wait, hang on, what did I say?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Funny listening to Wiggo talking about descending without addressing the elephant in the room


Made sure he got the dig at Froome in though.Brads the man.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Made sure he got the dig at Froome in though.Brads the man.


No love lost there still, clearly!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Roglič: Ok, I know that by the rules, he didn't do anything wrong by drafting behind the other teams' cars, but at the end of the day, what's the difference between that and drafting behind your own car?


He got a slap on the wrist though.

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1132925562215915520?s=19


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He got a slap on the wrist though.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1132925562215915520?s=19



Yeah I watched him do that and wondered if he'd be penalized for it. Not quite as sticky as a Nibali sticky bottle but a tadge too adhesive.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2019)

I like the way it was described as a "medium sticky bottle".Still the race is better for where it is now so to speak.Possible 4/5 riders still in with a shout ? Id like Roglic to win it,but Nibali has shown he's in with a shout now.


----------



## mjr (27 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> hes on a team mates bike too


Apparently his team car had stopped for a natural break before the final climb, leaving him riding a small shorter reach bike with different brake settings


----------



## mjr (27 May 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Wish Eurosport would understand the meaning of the word "highlights"; just put the Giro on live and seen Demare win a yet another sprint but the chance of any sprints featured in highlight package is virtually none existent.


They heard you and showed the IS in the highlights show.


----------



## mjr (27 May 2019)

brommers said:


> Roglič: Ok, I know that by the rules, he didn't do anything wrong by drafting behind the other teams' cars, but at the end of the day, what's the difference between that and drafting behind your own car?


Because if it was penalised, we could see nobber DSes trying to put their cars in front of riders to get them penalised? Could get very messy.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2019)

I did like Roglics answer to his crash.
“I'm bleeding the most here from the face, but it's not so hard, luckily I don't' pedal so much with the face.”


----------



## rich p (27 May 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Wish Eurosport would understand the meaning of the word "highlights"; just put the Giro on live and seen Demare win a yet another sprint but the chance of any sprints featured in highlight package is virtually none existent.


There's a good reason that intermediate sprints don't feature in the highlights package!


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2019)

I saw this on the road yesterday and didn't know what it was. Thought it might be a doping reference but...


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1132844951618801664?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2019)

So apparently it's gonna pee down tomorrow and will be about 8 degrees on top of the Mortirolo so I'm guessing that even if there are no big gaps on the climb (there will be) then the descent will be mental and someone's gonna come a cropper

I'm assuming Nibali is going to attack Carrapaz on the descent (I doubt he can gap him on the climb). Should be a tip top day's racing


----------



## Mike_P (27 May 2019)

rich p said:


> There's a good reason that intermediate sprints don't feature in the highlights package!


Which is ? Actually yesterdays did make the highlights package for once.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So apparently it's gonna pee down tomorrow and will be about 8 degrees on top of the Mortirolo so I'm guessing that even if there are no big gaps on the climb (there will be) then the descent will be mental and someone's gonna come a cropper
> 
> I'm assuming Nibali is going to attack Carrapaz on the descent (I doubt he can gap him on the climb). Should be a tip top day's racing


Gonna be good. Should be Nibali's weather and terrain but somehow I can see him cracking on the mortirolo, Roglic too. Could be Yates's day or it could be none of that but hey whatever happens it should be exciting.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2019)

I'll settle on a stage win for Hugh Carthy,I hope he can finish in at least the top ten in Verona.


----------



## BrumJim (27 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1132844951618801664?s=19




In shorts?


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2019)

BrumJim said:


> In shorts?


I saw someone cycling locally in shorts and a short sleeve jersey (no arm/leg warmers and no gilet/jacket) when we had freakishly cold conditions here one winter (about -8 C)! 

As for those Gavia snow fields - I reckon the riders could shoulder their bikes cyclocross-stylee and run over the top of them!


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Today's amended profiles:

View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/0000001133304920579428352


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2019)

Inrng preview
https://inrng.com/2019/05/giro-stage-16-preview-ponte-di-legno/


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Anyone else occasionally get confused by the C word?

Carapaz, Carratero, Cattaneo, Cataldo, Caruso, Carboni, Capecchi, Caicedo, Canola, Ciccone...to name but...


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyone else occasionally get confused by the C word?
> 
> Carapaz, Carratero, Cattaneo, Cataldo, Caruso, Carboni, Capecchi, Caicedo, Canola, Ciccone...to name but...


One of them won the other day and I completely forget I'd stuck him in my fantasy team. I thought it was someone else beginning with C.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> One of them won the other day and I completely forget I'd stuck him in my fantasy team. I thought it was someone else beginning with C.


Phew, I wondered if I was the only Cdaffodil...


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

@rich p how could you forget...……..carlton


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2019)

Thanks to whoever suggested upthread going to S4C to watch this. I was just about getting used to hearing the odd word I knew e.g. peloton while the rest was totally incomprehensible. I turn on earlier today hoping to catch more and I find some kinds singing and dancing. This is apparently called Y cystadlu o Steddfod yr Urdd dydd Mawrth.
And you lot are no good at letting the rest of us know whats going on. Maybe nothing of note has happened yet?


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Thanks to whoever suggested upthread going to S4C to watch this. I was just about getting used to hearing the odd word I knew e.g. peloton while the rest was totally incomprehensible. I turn on earlier today hoping to catch more and I find some kinds singing and dancing. This is apparently called Y cystadlu o Steddfod yr Urdd dydd Mawrth.
> And you lot are no good at letting the rest of us know whats going on. Maybe nothing of note has happened yet?


They're all chomping their lunch and Sean Kelly is talking about roomates


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> They're all chomping their lunch and Sean Kelly is talking about roomates


Tkx for the update.


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

apparently theres a bit of a lump they have to get over shortly


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

@Shadow 
Breakaway at 5mins or so with Astana, MS, Movistar and Bahrain Merida represented with GC helpers for later presumably.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

And the big news is that Fabio Aru and his partner are expecting a baby.
Would it be uncharitable to hope that Senora Aru is extremely good looking...


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

[URL='https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjzmbyiq77iAhVd8OAKHTirB_wQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fimgur.com%2Fgallery%2Fkek7p&psig=AOvVaw1NDEUGiFT8rphyUhG8MJdi&ust=1559136701269194']

[/URL]

..





what are you trying to imply 

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...r7iAhUuVxUIHWBBBU8QMwhYKAYwBg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 468421
> 
> View attachment 468422
> 
> ...


THe monkfish of Messina?


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

A coffee / keyboard interface just occurred


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2019)

He reminds me of Blakey from on the buses.


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)




----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

The kids gonna have nice teeth.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Break onto the Mortirolo, here we go.


----------



## Shadow (28 May 2019)

Thanks for the updates - now have the lovely lilt of celtic myshmash.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Nibali stepping on the gas


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Short lived 'attack'


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Jan putting on the Hirt


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

wheres the "groan " smiley


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

Nibali goes


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Nibs again but Yates struggling


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Didn't think Nibbles would do this but this could be a big one.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Carthy closed that gap with remarkable ease then


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Not much of a gap yet


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

No sign of Yates


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

roglic struggling


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Roglic gapped. GC over unless he finds something


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> Nibali goes


Now both Nibalies and Carthy.

Nice touch of Vincenzo apparently asking his teammate for a bottle to cover him moving to the front to attack  unless he really wanted a bottle.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

Carapaz might get enough to cover the ITT


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Thanks to whoever suggested upthread going to S4C to watch this. I was just about getting used to hearing the odd word I knew e.g. peloton while the rest was totally incomprehensible. I turn on earlier today hoping to catch more and I find some kinds singing and dancing. This is apparently called Y cystadlu o Steddfod yr Urdd dydd Mawrth.
> And you lot are no good at letting the rest of us know whats going on. Maybe nothing of note has happened yet?


Yes, the daffodils at S4C have decided not to show any more live coverage except the final stage.

Makes a change from the daffodils at Eurosport moving start times around for the tennis.

Is there something in the job description of scheduler that says you have to be a daffodil to cycling fans?


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Carapaz and Landa bringing Nibali back, Yates coming up with Roglic hanging on grimly


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Tony dropped. Vince and Hugh push on alone, picking through the remains of the breakaway.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Gonna be a wet descent


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Raining hard. Descent will be fraught.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Vince pushing 450W since his attack. Carapaz 380.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

But Carapaz has recaptured Vince and Hugh?


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Roglic 70s behind.


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

another fan takes a belly flop


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Ciccone takes a jacket just before the summit, tries to put it up his jersey, fails, throws it away... huh?


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> another fan takes a belly flop


Drat. I was pouring coffee and missed it. I'm enjoying the high proportion of ponchos on show...


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

AStanza swanny surprised to find two riders together, has to chase to give the second a jacket.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Ciccone is a whinging git


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Ciccone is a whinging git


Excitable, isn't he!


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

And now Hirt seems to have stuck him on the front every time I look up.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

Roglic and Yates getting back but the Nibali group has accelarated


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Commissaries car apparently unhappy with how close TV and neutral service motorbikes were. Lots of horns and a screen full of car.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic and Yates getting back but the Nibali group has accelarated


It was saying that they'd still only got a minute ahead of pink, but then the notoriously unreliable giro timings vanished from the screen. 7km to go


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

mjr said:


> It was saying that they'd still only got a minute ahead of pink, but then the notoriously unreliable giro timings vanished from the screen. 7km to go


1.30 they reckon. Roglic's GC hopes pretty much over.


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2019)

Ciccone deserved that win


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2019)

He flung his specs away too. He's an expensive rider to run, that must be 300 euros on the side of the road


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2019)

Thanks for the updates yall.


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2019)

This is why I'll never be any good at velogames, or betting on the cycling

Roglic....yeah, a shoo in, he has to be in my team

Carapaz....no idea, never really heard of him, deffo not in my team

Exciting racing today. Plenty to play for over the next few days. I can't see Roglic coming back and I think the podium is down to the current top four. I fear (for my velogames team) that Nibali will not be able to make back time on Carapaz before the TT. Landa is the interesting one; will he have to sit and babysit Carapaz or will they tell him to attack, forcing Nibali to respond and then Carapaz follows Nibali?

Grudgingly well done to Ciccone as Hirt is in my team :-(


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> This is why I'll never be any good at velogames, or betting on the cycling


You're ahead of me.

Which is not exactly a great achievement, but it's something.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2019)

GC: Carapaz in Pink, Nibali +1m47, Roglic +2m09, Landa +3m15, Mollema +5m00, Majka +5m40, Lopez +6m17, Yates +6m46, Sivakov +7m51, Polanc +8m06

Compared to the start of the day, Roglic, Yates and Mollema lost 1m22, Majka 3m05, Lopez 22s, Sivakov 2m03.

I don't think Roglič's chances are completely dead, but they're probably on life support. Nibali probably needs to try again - he's not that much better a time triallist than Carapaz or within 22s of Roglič over 17km, is he?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2019)

Late to the race last night so just caught up with the highlights.As expected the Nibali attack and his little tantrum at Hugh Carthy ! He rode another great stage yesterday,class act ! He might have gained time on Roglic but Carapaz and Landa looked pretty good.He will have to hope Landa leaves Carapaz ? 
Feck that descent looked cold !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 May 2019)

Carapaz looks very unruffled by things. Unless he has a_ jour sans_, he looks in total control (aided by his team, of course).


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> He flung his specs away too. He's an expensive rider to run, that must be 300 euros on the side of the road


I bet a spectator managed to grab them


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2019)

I just hope Carthy can pinch a bit of time and finish in top ten.Carapaz does look good,but so does Landa...mm will he work for him.Landa and Nibali ?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyone else occasionally get confused by the C word?
> 
> Carapaz, Carratero, Cattaneo, Cataldo, Caruso, Carboni, Capecchi, Caicedo, Canola, Ciccone...to name but...


I get very confused by that... Somebody walked up to me the other day and said "_Hi, Colin..._". I looked over my shoulder to see who they were talking to!


----------



## rich p (29 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Carapaz looks very unruffled by things. Unless he has a_ jour sans_, he looks in total control (aided by his team, of course).


Giorno sin ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Giorno sin ?



There must be an Italian equivalent... but Inner Ring doesn't list one: http://inrng.com/2011/03/lexicon-of-cycling-terms/


----------



## rich p (29 May 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There must be an Italian equivalent... but Inner Ring doesn't list one: http://inrng.com/2011/03/lexicon-of-cycling-terms/


I might start using some of this.
I particularly like 'chasse patate'


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I might start using some of this.
> I particularly like 'chasse patate'


Which David Millar is the main UK user of.

For those interested in the race, the break of the day of 18 riders is 6min ahead with 23km to go. Conti just had an attack but he's 13m50 back on GC so pink isn't at risk. They're riding uphill but it really kicks up with 9km to go. Ineos helping Movistar pull the peloton, probably because Nans Peters in the break rivals Sivakov for the white jersey. ETA: no, it's Formolo, who's 4min behind him on GC. Peters might have had the white jersey once but is now over an hour behind. Lopez current wears it anyway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2019)

I reckon Nans Peters' saddle is too low.


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon Nans Peters' saddle is too low.


Chain's slack, too.

Landa's attacked, forcing Roglič to work to defend his GC.


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

Lopez attacks with 1km to go, Carapaz goes with, forcing Nibali to chase, dragging Roglič towards Landa...


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

Yates was dropped again... but with his team, in turn he dropped Sivakov and Zakarin...


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

I don't think there were any major changes but I can't tell you the detail of what happened because Eurosport cut away from the results card before I could reach the screenshot button so you'll have to look at http://live.cyclingnews.com yourself or something. Useless daffodils started cycling coverage later than advertised because of the tennis and now cut the results off to return to the tennis. Why do they do that? Tennis players are disgusting because they have fuzzy balls!


----------



## User169 (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I might start using some of this.
> I particularly like 'chasse patate'




<------


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 May 2019)

That was a fantastic solo breakaway win today - his first ever pro win too. And Carapaz took another few seconds. He's racing really cleverly.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

Souplesse...



Souplesse article said:


> _Souplesse_ – only the French could look at the way a bike is being propelled and devise a term for it that makes it sound delicious. Although, to be fair, get your pedalling right and the results can be pretty tasty. Not just to look at, although that is part of the appeal, but in terms of riding efficiency
> 
> To do that you need to develop a fluid pedalling style that appears almost effortless. Think Bradley Wiggins or Nairo Quintana, how smooth their movements on a bike are. Or, to put it another way, how cool they look when they’re pumping those pedals around.
> 
> OK, so they may be among the world’s greatest-ever riders but what you’re witnessing when you watch them ride isn’t just down to some kind of natural elegance, it’s actually superb technique. And technique can be learned.



And today's _non_-souplesse prize goes to...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Souplesse...
> 
> 
> 
> And today's _non_-souplesse prize goes to...


If that's a reference to Peters, he looks tucking ferrible on a bike. It got him there though.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If that's a reference to Peters, he looks tucking ferrible on a bike. It got him there though.


Yes, it _was_ - he was mashing the pedals round even more than I do when I'm tired, but at least he had a good excuse for it!


----------



## Sillyoldman (30 May 2019)

What’s the benefit to the massive lower jockey wheel some of the riders are using?


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2019)

Sillyoldman said:


> What’s the benefit to the massive lower jockey wheel some of the riders are using?


A small power saving.


----------



## Sillyoldman (30 May 2019)

Thanks. Wow 300 quid a pop


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> A small power saving.


Interesting. By the same token I presume I'm slightly more efficient in big/big gear combinations than small/small. Keep it in the big ring and smash it!

Anyway, today...what does the CC massive think? Normally a sprint stage but different dynamics at play. Groupama FDJ will be happy to see the break take it and I think Bora are the only other team left with a real sprinter. So they would have to pull all day to bring the inevitable break back. Can they do it? It would be a great break to get into so I'm expecting every man and his dog to be trying


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting. By the same token I presume I'm slightly more efficient in big/big gear combinations than small/small. Keep it in the big ring and smash it!
> 
> Anyway, today...what does the CC massive think? Normally a sprint stage but different dynamics at play. Groupama FDJ will be happy to see the break take it and I think Bora are the only other team left with a real sprinter. So they would have to pull all day to bring the inevitable break back. Can they do it? It would be a great break to get into so I'm expecting every man and his dog to be trying


The last rest day for GC


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting. By the same token I presume I'm slightly more efficient in big/big gear combinations than small/small. Keep it in the big ring and smash it!


I thought I had detected that on my less-than-perfectly maintained bike. It was pretty subtle but it did feel easier in the big ring combination.

Chain efficiency is very noticeable on my singlespeed bike when it has a new chain. Before the chain 'stretches', the chain tensioner barely touches the chain, and the chainline is perfect. It wasn't a placebo effect - 'think about it, then feel it', more like 'feel it, then think about it'!

Anyway, back to the Giro... I am enjoying it but somehow haven't felt engrossed in it this year. Probably because of the slow, fairly boring start?

It would be nice if Yates could manage a stage win but his form doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

If it's a breakaway then fdj and bora will want it closed down for their two sprinters.
Could be a fast day with efforts to get clear. I suspect there's enough teams with semi sprinters for it to be a bunch finish


----------



## roadrash (30 May 2019)

I agree with @rich p (how often have you seen that phrase) teams with second tier sprinters will fancy trying for a stage win. G.C day off maybe.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

On reflection and watching the start, it's in FDJ's interest (and Demare's) to let the break go and not have a sprint.
I think it will still be a boonch sprint though


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2019)

Is anyone tempted to go to Tel Aviv on holiday? Always sunny.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

I'd rather get a tattoo from Sanjeev Bhaskar than go to Israel.


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Is anyone tempted to go to Tel Aviv on holiday? Always sunny.


No but I can almost recite that mattress advert word for not quite word! Me me me me!

4minutes gap, 33km to go. Peloton now doing 3kph faster than Denz, Cima and Maestri. Not quite enough yet to close it in time. Which will give up first?


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

2.5km gap, 25km to go. So I reckon that means the peloton needs to average about 5kph more than the breakaway to catch it.


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2019)

mjr said:


> No but I can almost recite that mattress advert word for not quite word! Me me me me!
> 
> 4minutes gap, 33km to go. Peloton now doing 3kph faster than Denz, Cima and Maestri. Not quite enough yet to close it in time. Which will give up first?



26km, 3min 13 sec the advantage. I think they will pull it back but I'm not sure they've quite made the right_ calculation_


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2019)

1.59 @ 15km to go. It's coming down at 30s per 10km so it's gonna be really tight. If they pull it back expect the scrappiest sprint ever


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

53s @ 6.2km to go


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

14s @ 800m


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2019)

I think Ackerman wasn't pleased.


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

Well, that was close! Well done Cima, with Ackermann chasing his heels. Demare down in 8th.


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2019)

Sprint stages are either a complete borefest or absolute edge of the seat stuff. This one was the latter. Really good


----------



## mjr (30 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> I think Ackerman wasn't pleased.


Looks from the pics like the third-place rider nearly got punched in frustration! I wonder what the penalty would be for that...


----------



## Jimidh (30 May 2019)

That was a brilliant finish was on the edge of my seat for that last few hundred metres.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

Do we think that Carapaz will have enough to beat Roglic on the ITT or does he need some more the next 2 days?
17km ITT with one 4th cat lump in the middle on Sunday.
I think Roglic will stay close tomorrow but lose a bit more on Saturday.
Carapaz should have enough in hand with 2m 30s on the TT.
I think!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Do we think that Carapaz will have enough to beat Roglic on the ITT or does he need some more the next 2 days?
> 17km ITT with one 4th cat lump in the middle on Sunday.
> I think Roglic will stay close tomorrow but lose a bit more on Saturday.
> Carapaz should have enough in hand with 2m 30s on the TT.
> I think!


Nibali ? Landa ? I think Carapaz is strong enough to hold on (baring any crashes ect) but I do like Roglic and would love him to win it.Great temperament as well as rider.Its going to be hard,but can it be done ? I hope so.


----------



## BalkanExpress (30 May 2019)

Gripping finish,

at about 12km to go and 1.20ish ahead, French Eurosport reaconed the break would be caught 3km from the line. For some reason I have it in my head that the peloton will gain on the break at a rate of 1 minute every 10km if everyone is going flat out and I’m now tempted to believe that I know something about this cycling lark...I don’t.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Nibali ? Landa ? I think Carapaz is strong enough to hold on (baring any crashes ect) but I do like Roglic and would love him to win it.Great temperament as well as rider.Its going to be hard,but can it be done ? I hope so.


I don't think Nibali has got it in him apart from a couple of heroic but futile attacks...
...and Landa really ought to play the support role to Carapaz (he will, won't he?) and he's shite at TTs!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2019)

rich p said:


> I don't think Nibali has got it in him apart from a couple of heroic but futile attacks...
> ...and Landa really ought to play the support role to Carapaz (he will, won't he?) and he's shite at TTs!


It looks a easy ish stage tommorow.Till near the end at least.Cant see many attacking.exept Nibali and like you say probally not got it in him by this point in the race.Landa could....he won't though will he ? It would make for a good stage at least.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It looks a easy ish stage tommorow.Till near the end at least.Cant see many attacking.exept Nibali and like you say probally not got it in him by this point in the race.Landa could....he won't though will he ? It would make for a good stage at least.


I think that the best chance of rescuing this bore-fest of a race is for Landa to try and steal the win from his team-mate. And Carapaz punches his lights out. Bring it on!
Or Roglic wins the whole thing by a second after the TT


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Do we think that Carapaz will have enough to beat Roglic on the ITT or does he need some more the next 2 days?
> 17km ITT with one 4th cat lump in the middle on Sunday.
> I think Roglic will stay close tomorrow but lose a bit more on Saturday.
> Carapaz should have enough in hand with 2m 30s on the TT.
> I think!


Current time gap should be plenty. I'm not expecting big gaps today but tomorrow is a whole different ball game. Form suggests Carapaz walks it but....you never know. All it takes is a bad day and the Shark will bite!!


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

Carapaz's biggest threat is his own team mate, Landa. Not that he'd take the GC but he'll just go for it when he shouldn't and leave him isolated, if not and he maintains his form, then he's got it. Over 17K i can only see Roglic clawing back a minute or so.

Yates for stage win today or tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

But we know we'd all really like Landa to go for it ! I've not really got into the Giro so to speak this year.It seems it's been over before it began.Probally just me as work has only let me catch up with highlights at night.I should have gone as planned !
To cheer myself up booked flights last night to go to the Tour of Lombardy at the end of the year.My favourite race to go to.Food and wine with a glimpse of cyclists.Even Mrs Adam will suffer bikes for Lake Como.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

@Crackle what's happened to Yates this Giro ? Unless he's planning to come into form now a la Froome....he doesn't seem to have found his form at all ?


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> @Crackle what's happened to Yates this Giro ? Unless he's planning to come into form now a la Froome....he doesn't seem to have found his form at all ?


I don't know. There's some speculation they got the training wrong in the build up which is why his form has dropped mid-race but naturally, they're being a bit coy about it. I suppose they were trying to avoid his big loss of form at the back end of last years race, so come in slightly undercooked and race into form, a la Froome last year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2019)

Today's stage: ''...the last 5 hairpins are inside a tunnel...'' Eek! I wouldn't want to be in the peloton for that. Or worse, amongst the cars.


----------



## cisamcgu (31 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> But we know we'd all really like Landa to go for it ! I've not really got into the Giro so to speak this year.It seems it's been over before it began.Probally just me as work has only let me catch up with highlights at night.I should have gone as planned !
> To cheer myself up booked flights last night to go to the Tour of Lombardy at the end of the year.My favourite race to go to.Food and wine with a glimpse of cyclists.Even Mrs Adam will suffer bikes for Lake Como.



What an excellent idea - where-abouts do you stay ?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> What an excellent idea - where-abouts do you stay ?


Bergamo,lovely city and the race finishes there this year.Got a great apartment on the route if you want a link ? Ryanair fly there,60 quid return for us.


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

Roadrash asked a question says Orla, that wasn't you was it @roadrash ?


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

@Crackle yes it was, I didn't expect it to be asked, mrs roadrash screamed , is that you


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Crackle yes it was, I didn't expect it to be asked, mrs roadrash screamed , is that you


Good question!


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

well it filled 10 mins of studio time


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

well, what an exiting stage so far  is anything gonna happen on this climb


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

The most deserving winner of a stage this year ! So glad he won.


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

highlight of the stage was having my question read in the studio, I really feel there is something missing this year , I don't know what it is but it just doesn't feel the same as usual to me, it feels empty somehow , i cant put my finger on it , maybe its me...….


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> highlight of the stage was having my question read in the studio, I really feel there is something missing this year , I don't know what it is but it just doesn't feel the same as usual to me, it feels empty somehow , i cant put my finger on it , maybe its me...….


It's you....what was your question ?


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

It's not you. It's been an unexciting race this year. I think the parcours isn't great, it's missing a few sparky riders, lost a few potential contenders and a few others off form. What we needed was Landa to completely disobey team orders.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

I miss Froome xx Seriously it's been pretty tame.Good for stage winners who don't usually get the chance I suppose.But the first week was boring,then there's not been much to shout about.


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

not just me then , my question was to wiggins, smithy and blythe, if they could each invite another pundit into the studio for a day, who would it be and why, conversation soon drifted to other things , as it often does.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> not just me then , my question was to wiggins, smithy and blythe, if they could each invite another pundit into the studio for a day, who would it be and why, conversation soon drifted to other things , as it often does.


I thought it would be "fecking hell Brad you've put on a bit of timber !"


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

exactly what someone did say , cue a rant about racing weight etc, ......I wonder who it was ...eh.... @Adam4868


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1134456177167929345


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 May 2019)

Nice to see Chaves win, but other than that, there was practically no racing at all.


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2019)

So what's gonna happen tomorrow? Landa has, I think, the ability to gain enough time on Roglic to mean he can get a podium. But to do so Carapaz will have to be able to go with him. It'll be interesting if Landa can go, Carapaz can't and Landa may have to babysit and give up his podium chances. 

Much as I'd love Nibs to get time on Carapaz (not lease for my Velogames team) I am not seeing any climbing weakness in the Ecuadorian. However, everyone can have an off day


----------



## mjr (31 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> not just me then , my question was to wiggins, smithy and blythe, if they could each invite another pundit into the studio for a day, who would it be and why, conversation soon drifted to other things , as it often does.


Wasn't in the highlights show!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So what's gonna happen tomorrow? Landa has, I think, the ability to gain enough time on Roglic to mean he can get a podium. But to do so Carapaz will have to be able to go with him. It'll be interesting if Landa can go, Carapaz can't and Landa may have to babysit and give up his podium chances.
> 
> Much as I'd love Nibs to get time on Carapaz (not lease for my Velogames team) I am not seeing any climbing weakness in the Ecuadorian. However, everyone can have an off day


I'm past caring ! As long as Hugh Carthy makes top ten and Orla answers my question I'll be happy.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Thank heavens for the couch potatoes and Orla, I say, otherwise us armchair watchers woukd have had to endure endless hours of non-racing and Sean Kelly's interminable silences. 
Kelly is a legend but I really think it's time to get someone new who can add insight. Adam Blythe, Brad and Smithy have shown expert analysis.
In other news, Jenny Murray should be put out to grass on Womans Hour. Jane Garvey has shown her up.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Thank heavens for the couch potatoes and Orla, I say, otherwise us armchair watchers woukd have had to endure endless hours of non-racing and Sean Kelly's interminable silences.
> Kelly is a legend but I really think it's time to get someone new who can add insight. Adam Blythe, Brad and Smithy have shown expert analysis.
> In other news, Jenny Murray should be put out to grass on Womans Hour. Jane Garvey has shown her up.


No ! Not Kelly I like him,agree about the rest.You probally don't like to admit to yourself but you've missed Carlton ? I know I have.Blyth,Brad and Smithy have been good and I love Orla (must be the N Irish twang) The discussions dare I say have been better than the racing some days.Two more stages can anything change ?


----------



## brommers (1 Jun 2019)

Looking forward to today's stage. I expect there to be plenty of attacks from the top 10 in the GC. Should be good!


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> No ! Not Kelly I like him,agree about the rest.You probally don't like to admit to yourself but you've missed Carlton ? I know I have.Blyth,Brad and Smithy have been good and I love Orla (must be the N Irish twang) The discussions dare I say have been better than the racing some days.Two more stages can anything change ?


The German commentary is excellent, provided by two ex-pros: cyclocrosser and veteran commentator Karsten Migels and 1985 French national champion and former Swiss national team technical director Jean-Claude Leclerq.

Everything can still change. The Cycling Podcast reckon Nibali is saving most of his power for a big push on the final summit finish today. Heck of a high stakes gamble, isn't it?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

Good job Marmy isn't around for the punditry,I doubt many would have picked a stage winner yet !


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

@mjr it wasn't in the highlights show because it wasnt a highlight 

surely Nibali has to have a go today, cant see him just sitting in today.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @mjr it wasn't in the highlights show because it wasnt a highlight
> 
> surely Nibali has to have a go today, cant see him just sitting in today.


Bet you videod the TV for your moment of fame !


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

nope, I didn't know it was coming on


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> nope, I didn't know it was coming on


I listened to it live, roadrage, and remember thinking what a very perspicacious and interesting question from someone who is obviously an interesting, knowlegeable chap...
...thren I heard it was actua;lly you


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

As @Adam4868 said, its a good job that Scottish nobber isn't around to do the punditry competition , it would have been the lowest scoring GT ever


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> As @Adam4868 said, its a good job that Scottish nobber isn't around to do the punditry competition , it would have been the lowest scoring GT ever


Ive picked the vast majority of 1,2,3 in my head everyday,im not one to gloat.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Ciccone chasing late for the Cima Coppi. I've got a 70th party this afternoon (no, not mine!) so I'm going to have to record the stage and watch it later. Likely Lad stylee


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

A world tour team will surely offer Masnada a contract after this and the Tour of the Alps(?)


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Lopez attacks and Nibali cracks


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Sivakov has left Nibs and Roglic now. Great ride.
Yates and Carthy way back


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Regouping from the GCers


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

But ,.. bUT...If you go partying you may miss the next question ive sent in ……...


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

I've got an hour so tell them to hurry up!


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

lopez has a dig.....


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

Roglic getting a push from a couple of spectators


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

lopez took down by a spectator


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> lopez has a dig.....


More than one by the look of it


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> lopez took down by a spectator


Beat him round the head afterwards too! I wonder if either will suffer repercussions.

Where's Roglic gone? I've rather lost track. Very messy stage to watch live.


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2019)

Ah group 2, +40s and losing...


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

bilboa takes the stage


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

lopez must be fekin steaming


----------



## Shadow (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> lopez must be fekin steaming


Quite.
And I'm not too happy about it either.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2019)

Lopez footage of his run in with the spectator


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

its happening too often, so called "fans" and I use the term loosely, interfere with the race, I wouldn't be surprised to see a pro cyclist kick the shoot out of someone for doing that, by all means shout and cheer or whatever but there is absolutely no need for physical contact

Shortly after this incident another nob ed was pushing roglic uphill for a good while, apart from the risk of accident, roglic could be penalised for it.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> its happening too often, so called "fans" and I use the term loosely, interfere with the race, I wouldn't be surprised to see a pro cyclist kick the shoot out of someone for doing that, by all means shout and cheer or whatever but there is absolutely no need for physical contact
> 
> Shortly after this incident another nob ed was pushing roglic uphill for a good while, apart from the risk of accident, roglic could be penalised for it.


He has been, 10 seconds


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

Thanks @Crackle I rest my case.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

from cycling weekly on twitter...
..
Miguel Ángel López (Astana) has escaped punishment after punching a road-side spectator who caused the rider to crash during stage 20 of the Giro d’Italia 2019.

The UCI jury apparently called López’s actions a “human reaction”, and will not sanction the Colombian.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2019)

Penalising Roglic and letting Lopez off seems ... odd.

Not saying either should or should not have been sanctioned. Just that the combination is odd.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

Only just watched highlights,agree with @Dogtrousers Roglic might as well of punched the pusher...he'd have got away with it ?


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

I didn't see the incident but I believe Roglic made no effort to stop the 'assistance' which may have been the reason he was penalised.
Another damp squib of a stage after a promising opening? What does the team think?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

I have failed miserably to get into this Giro to be honest.Even today's stage what I've watched was predictable.Bar the Lopez incident.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

exactly that @rich p , he made no effort to stop the nob ed pushing him, and yeah the lopez incident was the only action really


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2019)

Italian TV has also just missed everything. Roglic's crash, Lopez today, TGH crash, a couple of others I can't immediately think of.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Italian TV has also just missed everything. Roglic's crash, Lopez today, TGH crash, a couple of others I can't immediately think of.


To be fair they had Italian stage winners to consider.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Has anybody else noticed that Ecuador is quite close to the equator. 
Helluva coincidence being called that.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Has anybody else noticed that Ecuador is quite close to the equator.
> Helluva coincidence being called that.


Plenty to drink at the party ?


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Plenty to drink at the party ?


 And I've got my party shirt on that Adam Blythe would lust after!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> And I've got my party shirt on that Adam Blythe would lust after!


Yer not 70 everyday...


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

yeah hes been 70 once, it aint gonna come round again


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> yeah hes been 70 once, it aint gonna come round again


I feel like a 50 year old...
insert your own punchline...


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2019)

...nuit st george


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Jun 2019)

The whole Giro had been pretty uneventful with a lack of exciting racing.
Can't blame Sky this time.


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> The whole Giro had been pretty uneventful with a lack of exciting racing.
> Can't blame Sky this time.


No, you can blame Ineos for sending a team with only youngsters for the GC!


----------



## mjr (1 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> its happening too often, so called "fans" and I use the term loosely, interfere with the race, I wouldn't be surprised to see a pro cyclist kick the shoot out of someone for doing that, by all means shout and cheer or whatever but there is absolutely no need for physical contact


The runner didn't intend physical contact. Running alongside on narrow roads is foolish, but the other "fan" who dropped his shoulder into the runner sending him sprawling into Lopez also deserves some flames!


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

even running alongside riders is foolish and inconsiderate but yeah other chap deserves a slap too


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2019)

Too tired to ask fan to stop pushing? Very naughty, but understandable!

Too angry to resist smacking an annoying fan about the head? Very naughty, but understandable!

A classic edition of the Giro? Not really! A few good stages, but somehow a big disappointment...

A good result though, assuming that something awful doesn't happen tomorrow.



Anyway, I'm starting the post-Giro party a day early!


----------



## brommers (2 Jun 2019)

I didn't see the moment where Roglič got a 10 second penalty for getting a push from fans. If he invited them to do it, then fair enough, if not, it sets a 'dangerous' precedent where spectators could sabotage their favourite's rival by giving them a push!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jun 2019)

I think as has been stated, it was because he did not try to stop the guy from pushing him. It went on for about 10 seconds, so he had plenty of time to turn and stop him, although I think it was Bradley Wiggins saying that when you are in the "zone" you do not think about things like that.


----------



## Foghat (2 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> I didn't see the moment where Roglič got a 10 second penalty for getting a push from fans. If he invited them to do it, then fair enough, if not, *it sets a 'dangerous' precedent *where spectators could sabotage their favourite's rival by giving them a push!



That precedent has been thoroughly set and regularly reinforced for decades. Penalising riders for receiving unsolicited pushes is, quite rightly, routine procedure.

Not penalising Roglič for such a blatant acceptance of (and failure to attempt to deter) a monster push at a critical moment in the GC battle would have set a far more 'dangerous' precedent.

Entirely the right decision - although considering how big that push was, how long it lasted, how much he clearly enjoyed it and seemingly made no effort to deter it, and the criticality of the juncture in the race at which it occurred, there's an argument the penalty should actually be higher.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> I didn't see the moment where Roglič got a 10 second penalty for getting a push from fans. If he invited them to do it, then fair enough, if not, it sets a 'dangerous' precedent where spectators could sabotage their favourite's rival by giving them a push!



View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1134865832876617729?s=19

I hope he can take 3rd on the podium at least.


----------



## shimceltic (2 Jun 2019)

Any chance of pink Jersey changing hands in the TT?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

Not unless Carapaz crashes. It could happen but I think Roglic will struggle to displace Nibali. Landa is in reach though, he's still a terrible tt'er.


----------



## shimceltic (2 Jun 2019)

So it will still be a race on the final day rather than a procession? Good to see.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2019)

WTF happened to Yates this Giro ? He really has done nothing.I can only presume he came with the intention of riding himself fit into the race and it not happening.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Not unless Carapaz crashes. It could happen but I think Roglic will struggle to displace Nibali. Landa is in reach though, he's still a terrible tt'er.



He is, but it feels like Roglic is at the end of his tether. I think traditional TT form goes out of the window a bit when you stick it immediately after a block of mountain stages. Campenaerts for the win (he will have been soft pedalling for days). I'd like to see Landa hold third, suspect it will be close. I don't think Roglic has any chance to displace Nibali


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2019)

Nah I want Roglic to take a podium place,I think he deserves it.Hes never give up,even without a team around him.Im confident as Landa TTs as well as he sprints.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

Roglic has practically rode the giro on his own , I would love to see him on the podium but what have the mountain stages took out of his time trial legs,.... does Landa even have any time trial legs... ….Simon Yates pre race statement of " my rivals should be shitting themselves" didn't come to much, no idea why.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Roglic has practically rode the giro on his own , I would love to see him on the podium but what have the mountain stages took out of his time trial legs,.... does Landa even have any time trial legs... ….Simon Yates pre race statement of " my rivals should be shitting themselves" didn't come to much, no idea why.


I think he might have been referring to the laxative he'd inejcted into their coffee pods .


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Roglic has practically rode the giro on his own , I would love to see him on the podium but what have the mountain stages took out of his time trial legs,.... does Landa even have any time trial legs... ….Simon Yates pre race statement of " my rivals should be shitting themselves" didn't come to much, no idea why.



It's an interesting TT course....5km uphill, 5 km downhill and about 8km of flat. Landa will fail to match Roglic on the flat, they should be about equal on the descent. Question is whether Landa can take any time on the uphill. It's only 4.6% which doesn't play to his strengths but, as I said earlier, Roglic looks weaker climbing than Landa. The uphill is about a 9 minute effort I would guess, I wonder if Landa could take 30 seconds? That might be enough


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Italian TV has also just missed everything. Roglic's crash, Lopez today, TGH crash, a couple of others I can't immediately think of.


Makes you appreciate the professionalism of TdF camera crews. Their helicopter crews in particular are way better than any others


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2019)

Campanaerts just taken the lead for a while, at least.
Amazing really that these guys can average the best part of 30mph for 17km, incl. a hill and after 3 weeks of massive effort.


----------



## Archie (2 Jun 2019)

Start times listed here.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro-ditalia-stage-21-time-trial-start-list/

Campanaerts and van Emden on course now.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2019)

Haga just took fastest time


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

campanaerts didn't last long..


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

So the one two is Campaenerts Haga. I think I may have had that in a restaurant in La Rochelle


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> So the one two is Campaenerts Haga. I think I may have had that in a restaurant in La Rochelle


I think that was Campylo Bacter


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

looks like roglic has a podium position,


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

Landa did well and Roglic looked tired. Nibali could be the big surprise here


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

or not


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

second step on the podium for Nibali


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

haga is in bits


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

Carapaz is not exactly smooth is he.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2019)

1st Carapaz,.....2nd Nibali..... and 3rd Roglic.


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2019)

Sunweb finally get something which leaves Dimension Data with the virtual wooden spoon.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Penalising Roglic and letting Lopez off seems ... odd.
> 
> Not saying either should or should not have been sanctioned. Just that the combination is odd.


Roglic gained an advantage through being pushed. Lopez lost time because of the clown who brought him down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Simon Yates pre race statement of " my rivals should be shitting themselves" didn't come to much, no idea why.


Perhaps he meant pissing themselves.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2019)

8 seconds between Landa and Roglic now where has 8 seconds ever figured in a grand tour before....?


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF happened to Yates this Giro ? He really has done nothing.I can only presume he came with the intention of riding himself fit into the race and it not happening.


That's it, by all accounts, of which there are few. Suspicion of the usual tour tummy bug ripping through the team at one point, too.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2019)

Some TT by Nibali today after the effort he's put in ! A worthy second place and third for Roglic.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jun 2019)

Seems the jury has been called to explain its decisions on Roglic and Lopez to the UCI.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...-assault-on-giro-ditalia-fan-goes-unpunished/

Seems they were just not up to date on the latest regulations for Roglic

As to the Lopez one, with my random internet fan hat on, I think it's fair enough. But I'm surprised that the jury didn't worry more about setting an inconvenient precedent. Next time Nacer loses his rag ...


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seems the jury has been called to explain its decisions on Roglic and Lopez to the UCI.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...-assault-on-giro-ditalia-fan-goes-unpunished/
> 
> ...


I sort of think it would have been better to just fine them both and look like it was a strict warning.Saying that if that 10 second penalty for Roglic would have cost him his podium I'd have been gutted.
It all went swimmingly so to speak.


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I sort of think it would have been better to just fine them both and look like it was a strict warning.Saying that if that 10 second penalty for Roglic would have cost him his podium I'd have been gutted.
> It all went swimmingly so to speak.


From the wording of the report, doing nothing maybe wasn't an option if they found Lopez guilty: could have been fines plus penalty plus elimination or disqualification.

I'm also surprised that collaborating with pushers isn't a time penalty any more. That seems like opening the door to riders buying themselves some time.


----------



## johnblack (3 Jun 2019)

The best thing about the end of the Giro is not having to hear Rob Hatch gushing on about Nibali for a while, that man has a serious crush he needs to deal with, worse than Kirby's love for Clarke and Reichenbach.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jun 2019)

I'd have liked to have seen Lopez rewarded for beating a nobber. It seems fair


----------

